# List your foundation shade for different brands!



## HeartMyMJs

Hey everyone!!  I'm not sure if this thread exists but if does, mods pls delete.  I saw this in another forum and it seems like a great idea!!  It would be nice to see a list of shades for different products so we can get idea what matches our skin!

Here's my list!!

Nars Sheer Matte in Santa Fe
Revlon Colorstay in Medium Beige
Chanel Perfection Lumiere Long Wear in Beige 040
Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation in O20 Natural Light Ochre
MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation in 118 or 125


Please share yours!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

MUFE HD in 125
Laura Mercier in Sunny Beige (foundation), Bisque (in tinted moisturizer)


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 10 Beige 
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - B10 Beige Pastel
Estee Lauder Double Wear - Linen
Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation - OC-1
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation - 784
Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer - Bliss
NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Finland
NARS Sheer Glow - Gobi
Sisley Paris Foundation - Porcelain 
Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation - 112 
Benefit Oxygen Wow Foundation - Ivory
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation - Porcelain 
Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation - Light 
Le Metier de Beaute - Shade 1 
Dior Forever Flawless - Ivory
Dior Nude Glow - Ivory 
Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation - Very Light Ochre 
Lancome Teint Miracle - Ivory 2C
Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation - Calming Alabaster
Kanebo Sensai Fluid Finish - Soft Ivory 102

I am pretty light w/yellow undertones...


----------



## Samia

These are the ones I am using now, I have olive skin tone:

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation- 4.5 Warm Natural
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick- 5 Honey (summer time when I am more tanned)
Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder Compact Foundation SPF 12- 4.5 Warm Natural 
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Foundation- NW30
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural- Medium Dark
Clarins,True Comfort Foundation-#13
Bourjois, Bio detox Organic Foundation- #55
Diorskin Nude #30 (this one is light on me and I use for highlighting certain areas)
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric #3


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Skin #00 Alabaster
Bobbi Brown Regular TM Alabaster Tint
Chanel Mat Lumiere 0.5
L'oreal True Match N1
MAC Studio Fix Powder N3
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Light
Marcelle BB Cream Light-Medium 
Maybelline Fit Me #110
Revlon Photo Ready #001 Ivory
Stila Sheer Color TM Bare

No match in NARS, Dior, Smashbox, Shiseido, Clinique, the rest of MAC's/Chanel's or CoverFX.


----------



## girlygirl3

Great idea!

I am NC30

I have used these foundations to match:
Bobbi Brown Skin in 4.5 Warm Natural
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk 7.0
Sheer Matte and Sheer Glow in Barcelona
Lancome Teint Miracle 5.5 in F/W/Sp and 6.0 in Summer
MAC Face and Body C3
Chanel Vitalumiere B30


----------



## flsurfergirl3

girlygirl3 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I am NC30
> 
> I have used these foundations to match:
> Bobbi Brown Skin in 4.5 Warm Natural
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk 7.0
> Sheer Matte and Sheer Glow in Barcelona
> Lancome Teint Miracle 5.5 in F/W/Sp and 6.0 in Summer
> MAC Face and Body C3
> Chanel Vitalumiere B30



yay, i'm Armani 7 too!  

here are mine (very wide range of colors. i'm a Florida girl and in the sun often, more so in summer):

Revlon PhotoReady in Cool Beige & Medium Beige

Maybelline Age Rewind in Medium Beige & Tan

Clinique Superfit in Nutty (almost out and discontinued)

Clinique Even Better in Nutty (to replace above)

Tarte Amazonian Clay tinted moisturizer in Agent 16 (prob WAY too dark, but the next lightest were too yellow or too pink. i just blend well and use it in summer)

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-hour full coverage foundation in Tan-Deep (runs very light)

Armani Luminous Silk in #7


----------



## declaredbeauty

Revlon Colorstay (oily formula): Caramel
MUFE HD Foundation: 177 Cognac
MUFE Face and Body: Caramel 12 
MUFE Duo Mat: 216 Caramel
NARS Tinted Moisturizer: Malaga
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (oil free): Tan
MAC Mineralize Foundation Loose: Dark


----------



## kiss_p

I haven't tried a lot of foundations but in MAC, I'm NW 45 and in Bare Escentuals, I'm Golden Deep.


----------



## blinica

I am Korean and I am NW0~NW5.

Even NARS Siberia (By the way, NARS Siberian is NW5~NW10.) is too dark on my skin. I would like try Bobbi Brown 00 Alabaster but they don't import Alabaster in Toronto, Canada (They import upto 0 Porcelain.) so I can't try. I heard that the Bobbi Brown Alabaster has similar shade as NARS Siberian so probably it might not work on my skin.

The only one foundation I use is MAC Face and Body Liquid Foundation in White. It is only in MAC pro store but I like this foundation. If you are too fair and can't find the right shade for foundations, I would recommend this foundation. I think this foundation works well for all skin types. My skin is dry/combination. When I use this foundation, it is not too matte and not too oily. Another good thing about this foundation is that you can mix it with other foundation to get the right shade. Well, actually, this foundation is for this purpose. In my case, I directly put this foundation onto my face though because I am too fair so I don't have to mix it with other foundations.

I would like to try Illamasqua Foundation in 100 and 105 shades because I heard that these shades have similar shades with MAC Face and Body Liquid Foundation or whiter shades. However, it is sad that they don't import in Toronto so I can't try.


----------



## Cait

blinica said:


> I am Korean and I am NW0~NW5.
> 
> Even NARS Siberia (By the way, NARS Siberian is NW5~NW10.) is too dark on my skin. I would like try Bobbi Brown 00 Alabaster but they don't import Alabaster in Toronto, Canada (They import upto 0 Porcelain.) so I can't try. I heard that the Bobbi Brown Alabaster has similar shade as NARS Siberian so probably it might not work on my skin.
> 
> I would like to try Illamasqua Foundation in 100 and 105 shades because I heard that these shades have similar shades with MAC Face and Body Liquid Foundation or whiter shades. However, it is sad that they don't import in Toronto so I can't try.


 
 NARS Siberian Sheer Glow & Matte is much yellower than BB Alabaster.

Illamasqua ships worldwide from their official site (though not from Sephora); however, the shipping from their site to Toronto is pretty fast (just over a week) and reasonable.


----------



## lizavet8

Olivey, medium tones...

MAC Studio Fix C4
Armani Luminous Silk 65
Chanel VitaLumiere Aqua mix B30 + B40
Garnier BB Medium Dr (the darker of the two)
Armani Face Fabric mix 3 & 4

This is a great idea for those of us who have to guess over the internet!!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey everyone!! I'm not sure if this thread exists but if does, mods pls delete. I saw this in another forum and it seems like a great idea!! It would be nice to see a list of shades for different products so we can get idea what matches our skin!
> 
> Here's my list!!
> 
> Nars Sheer Matte in Santa Fe
> Revlon Colorstay in Medium Beige
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere Long Wear in Beige 040
> Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation in O20 Natural Light Ochre
> MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation in 118 or 125
> 
> 
> Please share yours!!


 
I am adding..
Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation in Warm Natural
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Natural
Bobbi Brown Pressed Powder in Soft Sand
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Powder in Medium Plus


----------



## Heavenlei

MAC LIquid Studio Fix NC50
MAC Matchmaster Foundation 7.5
MUFE HD # 177
MUFE Matte Velvet # 70
(Drugstore for the Not so Diva days) L'oreal True Match N8 Cappuccino


----------



## MrsTGreen

NC30

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk 5.5(beige)
Lancome Teint Idole Fresh Wear 4W(bisque)
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 260(bisque)(N)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very fair and pink-toned here...

Estee Lauder DoubleWear in Shell
MUFE HD...either 110 or 115
CoverGirl TruBlend in shade 1
MAC StudioFix...tried in NW15 and sadly too yellow and dark and just is cakey/watery...total bust
Artistry hydrating foundation in Shell 30 (has spf 20 too...this is Amway's makeup line and it is GREAT...don't be fooled!   beautiful pump applicator and it covers gloriously)
Tarte ReCreate in porcelain 00

XXXOO PG


----------



## Machick333

MAC Studio Fluid in NC 37
NARS Sheer Glow in Stombolli 
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Sand ( bit too dark/grey looking)


----------



## firstaid

I love this thread, thanks for starting it! I hope everyone contributes. 

I am 
Rich Tan in Revlon Colorstay Combination/Oily Skin
Shell Beige (4W1) in Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation


----------



## cristalena56

MAC Mineralized Satinfinish NC15
Smashbox Studio skin 1.1
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup 01
Studio Gear Flawless Foundation Bisque
Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in Place Makeup Shell
MUF HD Invisible 107
Mirabella Skin Tint Creme 1C
Maybelline Fit 110 
Rimmel Lasting Finish 100 Ivory
Revlon Colorstay normal/dry Ivory


im very fair and very pink undertones  i have a porcelain complexion.


----------



## danae

I'm NW15
Armani Luminous Silk 3.75
Missha BB Cream 13 and 21 mixed


----------



## coleybug

NC20

Mac Matchmaster in 1.5

Revlon Colorstay in Buff

ELDW in Linen

Chanel Perfection Lumiere B10

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau in Beige Clair


----------



## Couture_Girl

I'm chinese, my skin is a very yellow medium shade. 
Im a foundation addict. these are my foundations. (and this is after i cleared out a good portion of my foundations. 

nc 30 in mac's pro long wear concealer ( i use it as foundation sometimes)
mac nc30 in studio fix finish (too orange)
Mac Face & Body in 3 and 4 
lancome teint fresh in 4w
lancome teint miracle in 6 ( really dark.)
lancome teint idole ultra (4w)
YSL teint resist in 6 
Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 40 beige
MUFFE HD in #127
ELF flawles finish foundation in sand
Missha BB cream in 27 Honey Beige
Josie Maran Argan Matchmaker Foundation Serum in Medium
Dior Diorskin Nude in 031
Maybelline superstay in classic beige
Nars Sheer glow in barcelona
KIKO All Day Mat foundation (Italian Brand) in 05 Natural Beige


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Bare Escentuals Original & Matte - Fair
MUFE HD Foundation in 110

I'm wanting to try Chanel Luminere foundation and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in the next few months, so I'll report back if I find color matches in those.


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis Camera Finish - Look 1 (powder)
Napoleon Perdis China Doll - Look 1 (liquid)
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 020 Beige (liquid)
Estee Lauder Double Wear - Fresco (liquid)

All I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## chouquette

Suqqu Frame Fix Moist Pact 003
Suqqu Frame Fix Cream 003
Cle de Peau Cream Compact O20 and O30
Cle de Peau Powder Foundation O20
Guerlain Parure Gold 01 and 02
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B30 Sable
Chanel Vitalumiere Eclat Powder Foundation B30
MUFE HD 120
YSL Teint Resist 4
Diorskin Nude 021
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk 6
Estee Lauder Double Wear 2W1 Sand
Chantecaille Future Skin in Chamomile and Cream
Face Atelier Ultra Foundation 3 Wheat and 4 Sand
Dolce & Gabbana Creamy Foundation 100 Natural
Tom Ford Foundation Stick 05 Natural
Kanebo Sensai Fluid Finish Lasting Velvet in Natural Beige


----------



## GhstDreamer

I'm Asian (Chinese) and my skin tone is light and can sometimes borders on sickly looking. How I wish I have my older sister's beige tone!

I've tried a lot and the only one to work for me so far:

Smashbox High Definition Healthy FX Light2


----------



## ashleyroe

i use to use max factor nude ivory. then when it was discontinued i started using neutrogena healthy skin make up in buff 03.

i'm fair with pink undertones.

i'm looking into nars powder foundation now, looks like i'm going to be deauville.


----------



## missjenny2679

nicci404 said:
			
		

> Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 10 Beige
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - B10 Beige Pastel
> Estee Lauder Double Wear - Linen
> Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation - OC-1
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation - 784
> Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer - Bliss
> NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Finland
> NARS Sheer Glow - Gobi
> Sisley Paris Foundation - Porcelain
> Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation - 112
> Benefit Oxygen Wow Foundation - Ivory
> Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation - Porcelain
> Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation - Light
> Le Metier de Beaute - Shade 1
> Dior Forever Flawless - Ivory
> Dior Nude Glow - Ivory
> Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation - Very Light Ochre
> Lancome Teint Miracle - Ivory 2C
> Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation - Calming Alabaster
> Kanebo Sensai Fluid Finish - Soft Ivory 102
> 
> I am pretty light w/yellow undertones...



I think my coloring is close to yours! Which do you like better...the Chanel Perfection or the Shiseido?


----------



## BrittanyDarling

amazing concealer - light golden
Bare Escentuals - matte and original -golden medium
Benefit- hello flawless - cute as a bunny
Bobbi Brown - extra tinted moisturizing balm - light to medium tint
Chanel - Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
Clinique - even better - cream chamois
Kevyn Aucoin - sensual skin enhancer - SX07
Lancome - teint idole - Buff 6 (w)
Laura Geller - balance and brighten - medium
Laura Mercier - mineral powder- natural beige
- oil free tinted moisturizer - sand
-Silk Cream - bamboo beige
L'Oreal - true match - W2- W3
MAC - mineralized skinfinish natural - medium plus
MUFE - hd foundation (liquid) - 120, 125
- face & body - 32
Nars - Sheer Glow, Sheer Matte - Santa Fe
Neutrogena - Healthy Skin - nude
Revlon - colorstay (Oily) - 200 Nude
Tarte - smooth Operator - agent 10, agent 12
that is all that foundations i have tried and matched to my skin color
now some i had to mix at times cus i was in between colors but most of them are spot on
hope this helps


----------



## loveyouu

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - B10
Clinique Even Better - Alabaster
Revlon Colorstay - Buff


----------



## Neo007

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B30

Ellis Faas Skin Veil foundation in 102 (104 when tanned). The most beautiful foundation ever, IMO. Just makes you look like you have absolutely gorgeous skin, not a great foundation, really amazing. Unfortunately, it made my skin break out like crazy, so that's that...

Chantecaille Future Skin Foundation in Vanilla - perfect color match, but unfortunately did not look good on me.

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau - sadly, there was no good color match for me in this one. 02 Beige Clair was too light and too yellow, 03 Beige Naturel too dark. 12 Rose Clair wasn't too light nor too dark, but too pink. Still, a beautiful foundation, very "liquidy", that could be applied in a very sheer manner (half a pump can easily be stretched to the entire face) or easily buildable without being cakey, as it is very pigmented.

Yves Saint Laurent Perfect Touch Radiant Brush Foundation in 5 Peach - good color match (not peachy at all, except in name, lol), overall very pretty, VERY sheer foundation, gives a nice luminosity and glow to the skin, evens out tone somewhat.

By Terry Sheer Expert Foundation - also not the best color match for me. 02 was the right tone, but too light, 04 the right shade but a tad too pink. Also, made me oily and kind of slides off my face after 2-3 hours (first foundation ever to do that to me).

Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer in Bliss - LOVE!!!! Could this be my HG?? Beautiful natural dewy finish, covers everything that needs to be covered (redness, blemishes), but still manages to let the skin show through (I can still see my freckles!). Not sure how it does that, but I'll take it 

I have combination skin (normal/dry in winter and oily/normal in summer), in a light-medium, with neutral undertones (so in a pinch I can get away with both yellow and pink based foundations), but slight yellow looks somehow healthier/more natural on me


----------



## nicci404

missjenny2679 said:


> I think my coloring is close to yours! Which do you like better...the Chanel Perfection or the Shiseido?



sorry, I did not get a message about your question, sorry for the delay. 

I like Shiseido better. Chanel Perfection was nice but too much of a strong smell for me...fragrant smell. I also think it might have some alcohol in it, which I don't like in my make up/skincare items. Plus, Shiseido caters to more shades w/yellow undertones


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Bare Escentuals Original & Matte - Fair
> MUFE HD Foundation in 110
> 
> I'm wanting to try Chanel Luminere foundation and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in the next few months, so I'll report back if I find color matches in those.



Bare Escentuals Original & Matte - Fair
Make Up Forever HD Foundation - 110
Smashbox BB Cream - Fair
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact - BR22

Revlon Colorstay Foundation - 110... a great color match, but sadly makes me break out - so this is getting tossed.

I tested the Laura Mercier TM at Sephora and didn't feel like the lightest tone was a great match for me... I may go back later in the summer and see if either one of the lightest shades will work for me then.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Studio Fix - NW15 (don't use this anymore)
MUFE Mat Velvet +- Alabaster
Revlon Colorstay- 110 Ivory
Bed Head Dream- 1
Maybelline Age Rewind Eraser- Creamy Ivory 

I am very fair with cool tones. (I think)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BrittanyDarling said:


> amazing concealer - light golden
> Bare Escentuals - matte and original -golden medium
> Benefit- hello flawless - cute as a bunny
> Bobbi Brown - extra tinted moisturizing balm - light to medium tint
> Chanel - Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
> Clinique - even better - cream chamois
> Kevyn Aucoin - sensual skin enhancer - SX07
> Lancome - teint idole - Buff 6 (w)
> Laura Geller - balance and brighten - medium
> Laura Mercier - mineral powder- natural beige
> - oil free tinted moisturizer - sand
> -Silk Cream - bamboo beige
> L'Oreal - true match - W2- W3
> MAC - mineralized skinfinish natural - medium plus
> MUFE - hd foundation (liquid) - 120, 125
> - face & body - 32
> Nars - Sheer Glow, Sheer Matte - Santa Fe
> Neutrogena - Healthy Skin - nude
> Revlon - colorstay (Oily) - 200 Nude
> Tarte - smooth Operator - agent 10, agent 12
> that is all that foundations i have tried and matched to my skin color
> now some i had to mix at times cus i was in between colors but most of them are spot on
> hope this helps


 
Hi!!  You and I are pretty similar.  How do you like the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer?  I want to try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## keodi

Dark skin golden undertones

MAC NC50/N7
MAC Studio fix foundation C8
MAC Matchmaster 7.5
Revlon Colorstay (oily formula): Caramel
Loreal True Match N8
MUFE HD Foundation: 177 Cognac
MUFE Face and Body: Caramel 12 OR 44(Winter/Summer)
MUFE MAT VELET+ Caramel
MUFE Duo Mat: 216 Caramel
NARS Sheer Glow New Guinea
CHANEL Perfection Lumiere 94 Ambre
Guerlain Lingere de Peau #25
BECCA Foundation in Nuba
BECCA Foundation stick in Truffle
BECCA Blot powder in Clove
Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation 6.5 Walm Almond
Bobbi Brown Foundationstick 6.5  Walm Almond
LAURIA MERCIER TM-Walnut both original and oil free versions


----------



## brittany333

hey so I'm trying to order online the new Yves Saint Laurent 'Touche Éclat' Foundation, and I'm not sure i know what shade to get.. 
so i differ between these shades
nars sheer glow in santa fe
bobbi brown skin foundation in 2.5 warm sand
ysl tient resist in 4
and i think chanel vitalumiere aqua in br30
so i think i would be a beige 30?? or a beige rose 30??

thanks for the help!!


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Colorstay Buff 
Bare Minerals Golden Fair
Rimmel Soft Beige
Cover Girl Creamy Natural


----------



## twin53

Lancome  Adaptive Balanced Nu 6 (C)
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Natural Radiance
Smashbox  Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer Light


----------



## ame

I only have two matches: 
Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation (OLD VERSION) in Porcelain Ivory
Shu Uemura Face Architect in 974


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Revlon Colorstay Buff
> Bare Minerals Golden Fair
> Rimmel Soft Beige
> Cover Girl Creamy Natural


Add MAC NC20...went and got color matched today.


----------



## Cait

Updated (new shades in bold); NW10 skin

Bobbi Brown Skin #00 Alabaster
Bobbi Brown Regular TM Alabaster Tint
*Benefit Get Even #01 Light*
Chanel Mat Lumiere 0.5 Intensity
*Elisha Coy Always Triple BB Cream (black tube)*
L'oreal True Match N1
MAC Studio Fix Powder N3
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Light
Marcelle BB Cream Light-Medium 
Maybelline Fit Me #110
Revlon Photo Ready #001 Ivory
*skin79 Lovely Girl BB Cream
skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream*
Stila Sheer Color TM Bare
*YSL Teint Resist #2*


----------



## stacmck

Went to Sephora today and got matched with MUFE 115 - the first time I've been matched with a cool shade. It looked good in Sephora though, and I just tried it on at home and it looks pretty good. Maybe I have more neutral undertones if I've been matched with both cool and warm foundations?


----------



## elle_est300505

I have Chanel Mat Lumiere #30 and MUFE Mat Velvet (used mix #25 and #45), wanna ask side color MUFE Face and Body, anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## Mo_Raven

I always have trouble finding a foundation LIGHT enough for me. I'm pale with cool undertones and naturally dark strawberry blonde hair. What I have found to work:

Revlon Photo Ready in 001 Ivory
Covergirl Clean Sensitive Skin in 205 Ivory
Physicians Formula Mineral Wear Pressed Powder in Translucent
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup in 01 (a little dark)
and my perfect match foundation Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation in Light 42


----------



## kristiwashere

I am clueless about undertones, so I think I'm more neutral (naturally reddish-brown hair, blue eyes, but I look good in gold & silver so idk). I've never been matched in MAC, but for reference:

Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation in .5 (perfect match)
MUFE Mat Velvet 15 
MUFE HD in 110

I know a few people around the internet have been interested in the match between the new Urban Decay and other brands, so there you have it


----------



## Klinkker

MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Light, it's the only one I use


----------



## heiress-ox

all MAC foundations NC40
lancome teint miracle bisque 6w
urban decay naked skin 6.0
mufe hd #153
ysl teint resist #6
giorgio armani luminous silk #7 (not the best match)
revlon photoready 006 medium beige
maybelline dream fresh bb cream in medium (medium-dark if i'm tanned)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mineralize Satin Finish foundation in NC42
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark
NARS Sheer Matte in Syracuse
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (Oil Free) in Caramel
MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation in #209


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:
			
		

> NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea



Update:  
NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea
Armani Luminous Silk in #10
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra #500


----------



## Mediana

I'm not sure if I'm warm or cold. It seems to be 50/50 between make up artists. 

Urban decay Naked skin 5
Mac Matchmaster 4 (or 5 if I'm tanned)
Mac Mineralize Satinfinish NC 30
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Fawn 

If anyone can recommend what would work for me in a drug store brand like Loreal, Maybelline or perhaps Revlon I would very grateful.


----------



## MadameButterfly

NC20 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Buff Revlon Colorstay


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi All, 

I am looking for the right shade of foundation in Lancome.  Currently, I use Shiseido natural light ochre 02 and it matches perfectly.  Can anyone help me find out what the closest shade is in Lancome?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Hope01

Giorgio Armani lasting silk in #2
NARS sheer glow in siberia
Paul & Joe light cream foundation S in #00

If anyone uses any of the above and knows of another match please contact me, I'm desperately searching for the perfect foundation but find it incredibly difficult to find a colour match. Thank you!


----------



## OinkMoo

I have warm undertones,

NC30 in MAC
330 golden beige in Revlon color stay whipped (although i do think 320 might work better for me, 330 is a tad bit dark)
Fiji in Nars sheer glow
B30 in Chanel vitalumiere aqua
#6 in YSL Teint resist
120 in make up forever


----------



## MoneyPennie

Mac nc 15 
Graftobian ingenue
Mehron light 3&4 mixed 
Bare minerals fairly light 
Tarte smooth operator #4


----------



## catrice75

Laura Mercier TM Tan
Bobbi Brown. golden
Mac. NC45
Maybelline BB cream in Dark


----------



## samalexis217

BrittanyDarling said:
			
		

> amazing concealer - light golden
> Bare Escentuals - matte and original -golden medium
> Benefit- hello flawless - cute as a bunny
> Bobbi Brown - extra tinted moisturizing balm - light to medium tint
> Chanel - Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
> Clinique - even better - cream chamois
> Kevyn Aucoin - sensual skin enhancer - SX07
> Lancome - teint idole - Buff 6 (w)
> Laura Geller - balance and brighten - medium
> Laura Mercier - mineral powder- natural beige
> - oil free tinted moisturizer - sand
> -Silk Cream - bamboo beige
> L'Oreal - true match - W2- W3
> MAC - mineralized skinfinish natural - medium plus
> MUFE - hd foundation (liquid) - 120, 125
> - face & body - 32
> Nars - Sheer Glow, Sheer Matte - Santa Fe
> Neutrogena - Healthy Skin - nude
> Revlon - colorstay (Oily) - 200 Nude
> Tarte - smooth Operator - agent 10, agent 12
> that is all that foundations i have tried and matched to my skin color
> now some i had to mix at times cus i was in between colors but most of them are spot on
> hope this helps



Just curious, which one is your most favorite? TIA


----------



## Nakshidil

When I wore Bare Minerals I used Fair and Fairly Light mixed together.
I now use 
Lorac POREfection Baked Perfecting Powder in PF2 Light/Clair
Sephora foundation in Medium(weird I know, considering the other colours I use, but it works))
Rimmel Clean Finish 120 Ivory


----------



## tingy

Mac NC20-25
Mufe Mat Velvet #30
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua BR20
Bourjois Perfect 123 52 Vanille
Clinique Superfit Makeup 65 Super Neutral
Laura Mercier oil free foundation Sunny Beige
Laura Mercier Oil free TM Bisque

Strangely enough the colours of each dollop when out of the bottle don't look similar but when blended out they all work! 

The mistake I made - Neutrogena Skin Clearing foundation in Buff. Its too pink for me - have not sorted out which one I should try next as I have to order online since it's not carried in my country.


----------



## samalexis217

MUFE HG #125
MAC studio fix liquid and powder foundation NC35
Still one step foundation #3
Laura Mercier oil free liquid foundation -sunny beige
Laura Mercier mineral pressed powder- natural beige
Laura Merciet tinted moisturizer- sand
Revlon photo ready - golden beige(for summer), medium beige(fall/winter)
MAC mineralize skin finish natural- medium plus(fall/winter), medium dark(spring/summer)
Chanel universal compact translucent pressed powder- dore 40
Nars illuminator- laguna
MAC pro longwear concealer-NC30
YSL touche éclat - 03
Stila cover up stick- #3


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani maestro #3
YSL beige rose # 30 I think


----------



## heiress-ox

heiress-ox said:


> all MAC foundations NC40
> lancome teint miracle bisque 6w
> urban decay naked skin 6.0
> mufe hd #153
> ysl teint resist #6
> giorgio armani luminous silk #7 (not the best match)
> revlon photoready 006 medium beige
> maybelline dream fresh bb cream in medium (medium-dark if i'm tanned)




updating:

armani lasting silk #6.5
chanel perfection lumiere beige 60
ysl teint touche eclat BD50
bobbi brown long-wear even finish foundation #4.5
lancome teint idole 24 hr 360 bisque N


----------



## swtstephy

maybelline fit me 125
benefit hello flawless oxygen wow im so money honey
stila stay all day foundation & concealer hue 5


----------



## Cait

Updated (new shades in bold); NW10 skin

Bobbi Brown Skin #00 Alabaster
Bobbi Brown Regular TM Alabaster Tint
Benefit Get Even #01 Light
Chanel Mat Lumiere 0.5 Intensity
Elisha Coy Always Triple BB Cream (black tube)
*GOSH All in One BB Cream, #01 Sand *
L'oreal True Match N1
MAC Studio Fix Powder N3
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Light
Marcelle BB Cream Light-Medium 
Maybelline Fit Me #110
*Revlon CS Whipped, #110 Ivory *
Revlon Photo Ready #001 Ivory
skin79 Lovely Girl BB Cream
skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream
Stila Sheer Color TM Bare
*UD Naked Skin, #0.5*
YSL Teint Resist #2


----------



## pmburk

Laura Mercier Silk Creme Soft Ivory
L'Oreal True Match W1
MAC Studio Fix or Studio Sculpt NW15
Lancome Teint Miracle Ivoire 4 
Boots No. 7 Intelligent Balance Mousse #10 New Ivory
Chanel Vitalumiere #10 Limpide Nude
Julie Hewett creme foundation in Garbo


----------



## mashza

MAC Studio Fix NW15
MAC Matchmaster 1.0
Diorskin Nude 020
Dior Airflash 200
Chanel Perfection Lumiere BR32 (matched by several MUAs but I find it dark!)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Some of these are a teeny tiny bit too light btw but here are mine atm.

Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturiser in Light.
Paula's Choice All Bases Covered in Sand.
Bourjois 10 Hour Sleep Effect in 72.
Bobbi Brown Luminous Moisturizing Foundation in Warm Sand 2.5.
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Sand 2.5.
Estee Lauder Resilience Lift Extreme in Fresco.
Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus in 03 (VF-G).
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau in 02.
Becca Stick Foundation in Tahini.
Clinique Even Better in 04 Cream Chamois (VF-G).


----------



## swtstephy

swtstephy said:


> maybelline fit me 125
> benefit hello flawless oxygen wow im so money honey
> stila stay all day foundation & concealer hue 5



clinique perfectly real makeup shade 18


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Clinique Supermoisture 03 Fair
Mac NW20, N1
Urban Decay Naked Skin 0.5
MUFE HD 107 Pink
Missha Perfect Cover BB in No.21


----------



## Sziem

Mac nw15
Bourjois Healthy Mix 51
Rimmel Wake Me Up - Ivory


----------



## KaydeLyn

My 2 most perfect foundation shades are Bare Minerals Original in Fair, and Revlon Colorstay in Ivory. 

I'm pale with pink/red undertones, and I was matched to the Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1C1 Cool Bone, but it's too yellow on me. I know I'm a cool though, because jewel tones look great on me, silver jewelry is great, and I have green eyes. Is it possible to have a cool skin tone with warm undertones? Should I try 1W1 in Bone instead? I think 1N1 Ivory Nude would be too yellow/peach...anyone have any thoughts? I should have asked for a sample of each...department store lighting is horrible!


----------



## goodmornin

Chanel Vitalumiere - 20 Beige
Giorgio Armani Maestro Fusion - #5
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk - #5
MAC - NC20
Skin79 Super+ BB Cream Gold Label
Missha Perfect Cover BB in No.21


----------



## Lilacs

Armani Luminous Silk - 4.5
Bourjois Healthy Mix - 52
Chanel Vitalumiere - B20
Diorskin Nude - 020 Light Beige
MAC - NC20

I really want to try the YSL Touché Éclat Foundation. I was matched to B30 and BD10 by the same MUA at Sephora's. Both shades seem to blend well into my skin. Hmmm. Anyone else in my color range that is using the YSL foundation?

I'm fair with a mix of slight warm and neutral undertones. If I pick warm foundations, a lot of times they dry either too yellow or too dark on me. So a lot of times, I find the neutral ones work best for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sukey

Armani Luminous Silk - 4.5
Bourjois Healthy Mix - 52
Chanel Vitalumiere - B20
Diorskin Nude - 020 Light Beige
MAC - NC20

Lilacs,

I'm the same skin tone as you....I'm around nc20 neutral leaning warm.  In the YSL I can wear the BR30 (slightly pinky but looks good) or the B30 (definitely yellow on me but passable).  I usually prefer to go slightly pinker vs slightly yellower bc I hate looking sallow


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Ooh, this is useful - I've started using BB creams (Asian brands only) since it's so hard to find a perfect foundation match.

I lean towards pale with yellow tone. I use:

*Bobbi Brown foundation in 2 Sand and pressed powder in Pale Yellow*
MAC NC 30 but it's too yellow on my skin to definitely mismatch
Liz Earle tinted moisturiser in Light
*UNE BB cream foundation in 101 *


----------



## Lilacs

Sukey said:


> Armani Luminous Silk - 4.5
> Bourjois Healthy Mix - 52
> Chanel Vitalumiere - B20
> Diorskin Nude - 020 Light Beige
> MAC - NC20
> 
> Lilacs,
> 
> I'm the same skin tone as you....I'm around nc20 neutral leaning warm.  In the YSL I can wear the BR30 (slightly pinky but looks good) or the B30 (definitely yellow on me but passable).  I usually prefer to go slightly pinker vs slightly yellower bc I hate looking sallow



Thanks! I know exactly what you mean about looking sallow. I hate that too. I tend to gravitate towards neutral base. I'll check out BR30 and see how that works out. Thanks again!


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Olay BB cream - light
Napoleon Perdis off duty tinted moisturiser - light to medium
Garnier BB cream for combo to oily skin - light
Garnier Miracle Skin Perfector - light
Make Up For Ever Foundation - #118
Bourjois Healthy Mix - #51
Rimmel Wake Me Up - #100 Ivory
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - #12 Beige Rose
Dior Diorskin Forever - #010
Napoleon Perdis light diffusing makeup - look #2
Napoleon Perdis China Doll - look #B1
Estee Lauder doublewear - #2N2 Fresco 01
Napoleon Perdis foundation stick - look #1
YSL le teint foundation - #B04U
Elizabeth Arden Flawless finish sponge on cream makeup - #22 Vanilla
Skin Food Peak Sake Pore BB cream - #2
Missha M Vita BB Cream matte
Loreal Lumi Magique - No #1 Pure Pearl

I keep meaning to enter these all into Findnation...


----------



## Michiru

Mac studio fix. Nc25-30
Mac face and body. C2/n3
Nars tinted moisturizer. Alaska
Nara sheer glow. Punjab
Laura mercier oil free tinted moisturizer. Nude
Chanel vitalumiere aqua. Beige 30
Bobbi brown oil free tinted moisturizer. Light to medium tiny
Mac studio moisture tint. Medium


----------



## maclover

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer - Nude
Lancome absolue - NW240
Clinique Superfit - Honey 07
Lancome Oscillation Power foundation - Beige 30


----------



## Sakura-Chan

I'm quite pale, with black hair and green eyes. I've been told I have neutral undertones, but I think I lean a bit towards more 'yellow', there's no traces of pink at all. 

MUFE Mat Velvet - 15
NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia
L'Oreal True Match - N1
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser (oil free) - Porcelain
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation - Soft Ivory (it's a touch too dark but it looks fine if you really work it in)


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Update:
> NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea
> Armani Luminous Silk in #10
> Lancome Teint Idole Ultra #500



I'm also #500 in the Lancôme thing ultra! I've always wanted to try luminous silk ill try #10.


----------



## Iluvbags

Great reference thread.

I don't see anyone with my same skintone but maybe the thread will grow!  I'd love to see some other brand match suggestions


NARS Cadiz
Make Up Forever HD #173


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> I'm also #500 in the Lancôme thing ultra! I've always wanted to try luminous silk ill try #10.



I really like the Lancome.  I was very skeptical about it, but I have been using it everyday since I bought it and m very pleased with the wear.  It has replaced what I thought was my HG (NARS).  I set it with MAC Prep and Prime powder... Another new favorite of mine  and have received nothing but compliments on my complexion.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I really like the Lancome.  I was very skeptical about it, but I have been using it everyday since I bought it and m very pleased with the wear.  It has replaced what I thought was my HG (NARS).  I set it with MAC Prep and Prime powder... Another new favorite of mine  and have received nothing but compliments on my complexion.



we're foundation twins! I like the Lancome teint ultra, a lot! I have 3 foundations NARS Sheer glow, Chanel Perfection Lumiere, and now the Lancome teint ultra. I like becca (it's more a tinted moisturizer) o days when I don't feel like wearing foundation..


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm usually between MAC NC25 and NC30 (in winter leaning more 25...)

- Shu Uemura Smooth Fit Fluid Foundation 964 Medium light honey (more yellowish than NC25 and NC30 and definitely paler than NC30)
- Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation #53 (more pinkish than MAC)
- Bare Minerals Original in Light (leans more towards NC30)


----------



## briar




----------



## Ashesela

Lise Watier Teint Mousse Matifiant in Porcelaine


----------



## jumjum

Armani Luminous Silk 5.75
Chanel Vitalumiere 10 Limpide
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua 20 Beige
Chanel Vitalumiere (Cream Compact) 20 Beige
Lancome Teint Miracle Bisque 1(N)


----------



## TheLioness

Diorskin Forever in 020...flawless perfection


----------



## JustineJ

I currently use Mac studio fix nw 25 and neutrogena skin clearing foundation in fresh beige. I want to try other brands but do not know which shade to get. If anyone uses these shades please let me know what else to get. Any input would be helpful! Thank you


----------



## briar

heiress-ox said:


> updating:
> 
> armani lasting silk #6.5
> chanel perfection lumiere beige 60
> ysl teint touche eclat BD50
> bobbi brown long-wear even finish foundation #4.5
> lancome teint idole 24 hr 360 bisque N



:worthy:


----------



## briar

firstaid said:


> I love this thread, thanks for starting it! I hope everyone contributes.
> 
> I am
> Rich Tan in Revlon Colorstay Combination/Oily Skin
> Shell Beige (4W1) in Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation




I use the same shade of Revlon as well.... is it your perfect match? i am asking because... it matches my skintone perfectly when i apply it...but if i blend/ buff it...my face turns slight reddish and doesn't match my neck.. it also happens with other foundation...that is why i find it difficult to get the natural look !!!don't know how  to sort it ! ullhair:


----------



## briar

heiress-ox said:


> all MAC foundations NC40
> lancome teint miracle bisque 6w
> urban decay naked skin 6.0
> mufe hd #153
> ysl teint resist #6
> giorgio armani luminous silk #7 (not the best match)
> revlon photoready 006 medium beige
> maybelline dream fresh bb cream in medium (medium-dark if i'm tanned)




I am in the same shade of MAC. I was searching for a perfect shade in MUFE HD like crazy!! it's hard because we dont have MUFE store in my country! 
your post helped me a lot!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TheLioness said:


> Diorskin Forever in 020...flawless perfection



How do you like it so far?  I want to try this!!


----------



## jtnguyen

Very helpful thread for comparison and reference! 

MUFE HD 128 or 153
Estée Lauder Double Wear Max Coverage in Deep
Revlon Colorstay Rich Tan
Lancome Teint Miracle Bisque 6W
Chanel Mat Lumiere Soft Honey
MAC NC35/37
MUFE Face and Body in 34
MUFE Duo Mat Powder 207 or 209
L'oreal Lumi Magique W6
Smashbox Halo in Medium
Chantecaille Just Skin in Tan
Bare Minerals in Med Beige or Golden Med
Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer in 06 or 07
MUFE Lift Concealer in 2
YSL Touché Éclat in Luminous Radiance


----------



## brainstorm

Smashbox Studio Skin 2.4
L'oreal True Match Lumi W6


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I love Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer and also her Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer. My skin has improved so much over the past year (finally found a skincare regime that works for me) and I don't need anything heavier then a light tinted moisturizer.  
I do own Dior Airbrush foundation but don't use it much. It works well, but I find that I don't need the coverage.


----------



## SANDY F.

NW 35 skintone

MAC Studio Fix Fluid: NW35
MAC Prolongwear: NW35
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish: Medium Dark *
Lancome Teinte Idole 24 Hour Foundation: 420 Bisque(N)
Bobbie Brown Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation: Warm Honey 5.5
Bobbie Brown SPF 15 Tinted Moisturizer Oil-Free: Dark Tint
Mary Kay Oil-Free Medium coverage Foundation: Beige 404



*MSF looked ok in the Summer, makes me look dirty now. I am going to try it in the Medium plus.


----------



## Rosepetal1065

Mac Studio Fix Powder in NC43
MUFE  HD foundation #173
Mac Mineralize Skin Finish: Medium Deep


----------



## luckyblackdress

Rosepetal1065 said:
			
		

> Mac Studio Fix Powder in NC43
> MUFE  HD foundation #173
> Mac Mineralize Skin Finish: Medium Deep



I'm nc42 @ my palest & probably a shade nc43 in real life. i agree with all and would I'd like to add:

Cover fx cream foundation M80 (Btw, they're changing the formula so you can get a great deal on it @ sephora in jcp)

And smashbox hydrating powder (w the grinder) in medium deep


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MAC Pro Longwear Foundation NC25-NC30
Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation Light Beige 53
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smooth Fit Fluid Foundation Medium Light Honey 964
Bare Minerals Original Light
Bare Minerals Matte Light
ZA Two Way Foundaton #23


----------



## mashza

mashza said:
			
		

> MAC Studio Fix NW15
> MAC Matchmaster 1.0
> Diorskin Nude 020
> Dior Airflash 200
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere BR32 (matched by several MUAs but I find it dark!)



Recently:

MUFE HD 115 (love!!)
NARS Mont Blanc


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Studio Powder Foundation in NC25, NC30
MAC Mineral Powder Foundation - Medium 
Max Factor Pancake Foundation in Medium Beige

I have a *MAC QUESTION*: MAC NC25/NC30 is easy to use but gives off a tad too much orange on my face (my face has yellow/beige tones and spots of ruddiness). My Max Factor matches quite perfectly. The MAC SAs seem to automatically go for the NC25 every time and it's just not working for me that great. 

I want to specifically request either straight N or C - would you recommend... N, C, or even NW??


----------



## Neo007

Neo007 said:


> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B30
> 
> Ellis Faas Skin Veil foundation in 102 (104 when tanned). The most beautiful foundation ever, IMO. Just makes you look like you have absolutely gorgeous skin, not a great foundation, really amazing. Unfortunately, it made my skin break out like crazy, so that's that...
> 
> Chantecaille Future Skin Foundation in Vanilla - perfect color match, but unfortunately did not look good on me.
> 
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peau - sadly, there was no good color match for me in this one. 02 Beige Clair was too light and too yellow, 03 Beige Naturel too dark. 12 Rose Clair wasn't too light nor too dark, but too pink. Still, a beautiful foundation, very "liquidy", that could be applied in a very sheer manner (half a pump can easily be stretched to the entire face) or easily buildable without being cakey, as it is very pigmented.
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Perfect Touch Radiant Brush Foundation in 5 Peach - good color match (not peachy at all, except in name, lol), overall very pretty, VERY sheer foundation, gives a nice luminosity and glow to the skin, evens out tone somewhat.
> 
> By Terry Sheer Expert Foundation - also not the best color match for me. 02 was the right tone, but too light, 04 the right shade but a tad too pink. Also, made me oily and kind of slides off my face after 2-3 hours (first foundation ever to do that to me).
> 
> Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer in Bliss - LOVE!!!! Could this be my HG?? Beautiful natural dewy finish, covers everything that needs to be covered (redness, blemishes), but still manages to let the skin show through (I can still see my freckles!). Not sure how it does that, but I'll take it
> 
> I have combination skin (normal/dry in winter and oily/normal in summer), in a light-medium, with neutral undertones (so in a pinch I can get away with both yellow and pink based foundations), but slight yellow looks somehow healthier/more natural on me



Just wanted to update the above 

Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation - #4 (could get away with #6 too, gave me a slightly more bronzed me, very nice, but I felt more comfortable with #4). Beautiful foundation, the name says it all: sheer coverage, gives a beautiful and luminous finish. Sadly, it broke me out, so I had to take it back and move on to something else.

YSL Touche Eclat Foundation - BD40 in the summer. I wanted to love this one, but it made me an oily mess within 2 hours of wear and I quickly gave up...

Cle de Peau Refining Fluid Foundation - O20 in winter and O30 in summer. O30 is a perfect match when I'm tanned, but I find O20 a tad too pink on me when I'm at my palest. I love this foundation, but I suspect it's also a bit too rich for me, as it does bring out the shinies by mid-day, no matter the season. Still, beautiful and luminous finish, this one will stay in the rotation for sure 

Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation (the one in the glass bottle) - PK2 (surprisingly!) in winter, and I suspect OC2 to be perfect for me for summer, with a combination of both in between. I was scarred of PK2 when the MUA matched me to this color (pink based foundation don't work out too well for me, as I have already mentioned), but "pink" is a relative color, I guess . It's still very yellow based, and to me, much more of a neutral than anything else. Their OC colors runs very golden (so perfect for summer for me), and BE1 is actually too yellow (who would have thunk???) and too pale. This is my latest foundation love, lol. It's quite sheer, but covers everything that needs to be, and can be built up to a medium coverage. It reminds me very much of the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau, actually (but with a good color match!), as it's also very watery. It has the most natural finish EVER, just looks like skin! No shinies, but no dryness either, luminous but not overly so (which is nice, as I can finally use my highlighters - they were too much with the CdP), just my skin but better (it doesn't even feel like I have anything on my face when I touch my skin!), and lasts from morning to evening on me. Can you tell I'm smitten ??


----------



## princesschic

Mac Studio Sculpt - NC42

Laura Mercier Creme Smooth - tawny beige in winter and honey beige or even suntan beige in summer depending on how tan I get.

YSL Le Teint Eclat - B50


----------



## fufu

Lovely thread 

Giorgio Armani Maestro - shade 3
Bobbi Brown skin foundation - sand no. 2
Shu Uemura face architect smooth fit - 784 fair beige
Chanel vitalumiere aqua - beige rose BR10
Chanel perfection lumiere - Beige rose 12 
Lancôme teint miracle - shade P-01
Diorskin nude - shade 010
Sothys oxyliance - shade 02 champagne
Clarins extra firming foundation - cream 104


----------



## danae

fufu said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> Giorgio Armani Maestro - shade 3
> Bobbi Brown skin foundation - sand no. 2
> Shu Uemura face architect smooth fit - 784 fair beige
> Chanel vitalumiere aqua - beige rose BR10
> Chanel perfection lumiere - Beige rose 12
> Lancôme teint miracle - shade P-01
> Diorskin nude - shade 010
> Sothys oxyliance - shade 02 champagne
> Clarins extra firming foundation - cream 104



I'm the same as you in Chanel and Armani so it's great to know what to try in other brands. thanks!   Although, when I swatched Dior at the counter, their lightest shade was too yellow for me, is it a good match for you?


----------



## hipnycmom

MAC - NC 30
Shu Uemura nobara cream cover stick foundation: 754
Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation: OC-2  (perfect match)
Estee Lauder Double Wear: 3N1
Giorgio Armani face fabric: 2
Nars Pure Radiant TM : Alaska
Burberry Sheer Foundation: 05 (Trench)
Diorskin Nude: 30
Laura Mercier Mineral Poweder: Real Sand
Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Cream Make-Up: Beige 40 (a tad too dark)


----------



## fufu

Danae: Dior was not the perfect shade for me, and diorskin nude does oxidize even for the lightest shade I'm having. I have to use powder after that. Although it oxidizes, fortunately it does not make a very obvious change.


----------



## Deanna39

In MAC I'm a NW35
Le Metier de beaute flawless foundation 10
Tom Ford Traceless stick foundation 08
Chanel Perfection Lumiere Beige amber 44
YSL touché éclat BD6


----------



## Deanna39

Deanna39 said:


> In MAC I'm a NW35
> Le Metier de beaute flawless foundation 10
> Tom Ford Traceless stick foundation 08
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere Beige amber 44
> YSL touché éclat BD6



YSL Touché éclat BD 60


----------



## Deanna39

Deanna39 said:


> In MAC I'm a NW35
> Le Metier de beaute flawless foundation 10
> Tom Ford Traceless stick foundation 08
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere Beige amber 44
> YSL touché éclat BD6



Lancôme Teint idole in 420 bisque (N)


----------



## sumita

Mac Nc 40
Lancome teint idle ultra 24 410 bisque (w)
Guerlain parure extreme 03
Makeup forever HD 153
Dior capture totale 040
Hourglass immaculate liquid powder foundation Beige
Becca Luminous skin colour Bamboo
Givenchy éclat matissime 5 Mat Honey
Kat von d Lockit foundation M62
Hourglass Veil Foundation no. 4 Beige
Dior Airflash 301
Giorgio Armani luminous silk #8
Le metier de beaute peau vierge 03
Estée Lauder invisible fluid 4wn1
Chantecaille future skin hazel
Bobbi brown bb cream medium to dark
Laura geller balance -n- brighten foundation tan
Shiseido sun protection liquid foundation sp70
Urban decay naked skin 7.0
Laura mercier silk hazelnut beige


----------



## Nannette

I wear matte beige in Clinique double powder.  Any ideas about what shade of Estée Lauder double wear liquid foundation and powder I would wear?


----------



## bergafer3

Mac studio fix NC25
Nars Punjab
Armani 4


----------



## alconsidine

I've only been able to find one match for my skin - *Revlon Colorstay for Dry/Normal skin in Ivory (110)*. Can anyone give me suggestions for drugstore/Sephora brands to try? My skin is very dry and very pale. Thank you!


----------



## hipnycmom

hipnycmom said:


> MAC - NC 30
> Shu Uemura nobara cream cover stick foundation: 754
> Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation: OC-2  (perfect match)
> Estee Lauder Double Wear: 3N1
> Giorgio Armani face fabric: 2
> Nars Pure Radiant TM : Alaska
> Burberry Sheer Foundation: 05 (Trench)
> Diorskin Nude: 30
> Laura Mercier Mineral Poweder: Real Sand
> Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Cream Make-Up: Beige 40 (a tad too dark)



Adding a couple - both are perfect matches for my skin tone
Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Stick - No.5/Nude
Le Metier de Beaute Classic Flawless Finish Foundation - No. 7


----------



## _neen5

MAC NC 35-37

NARS Sheer Glow Stromboli

Chanel Perfection Lumiere B40

Dior AirFlash Foundation 300

Guerlain Extreme #3 

Maybelline Fit Me 225


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B20
Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer Nude
Diorskin Nude BB Creme 002
Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk 5.5
Giorgio Armani Maestro Fusion 4.5
Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer EX07
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Nude
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation 764


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Laura Mercier Silk Creme Soft Ivory
> L'Oreal True Match W1
> MAC Studio Fix or Studio Sculpt NW15
> Lancome Teint Miracle Ivoire 4
> Boots No. 7 Intelligent Balance Mousse #10 New Ivory
> Chanel Vitalumiere #10 Limpide Nude
> Julie Hewett creme foundation in Garbo



Adding a few:

Revlon PhotoReady liquid - 002 Vanilla
Revlon Color Stay Whipped Creme - Ivory
Cover Girl Natureluxe Liquid Silk - 305 Alabaster
ELF Studio Flawless Finish foundation - Porcelain


----------



## Rosielove

Chanel vitalumiere soft bisque 35/ winter, and beginning of spring
Chanel vitalumiere natural beige 41/ end of spring thru fall


----------



## mojo2010

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
NARS Sheer Glow - Santa Fe
Bare Minerals Original - medium beige (oxidizes to a finish that is too dark though)
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Nude
Avon Smooth Minerals Powder Foundation - Light Beige (matches perfectly!!!)

MAC matched me with NW20, which is WAY too orangey for me. Not. Even. Close.


----------



## brianne1114

UD Naked Skin 0.5
MUFE HD 115 (though it's a bit too dark - if I buy again I might go 110)
MAC NW15/20 or N4 (depending on formula)
LM Oil Free TM Porcelain
LM Silk Creme Soft Ivory


----------



## Micalena

I need help!! I am currently wearing Clinique's even better foundation in 03 ivory and I really want to try MACs foundations and I'm not sure what shade to get. NC35? I'm ordering online since I don't have a MAC store in my area.


----------



## nessquik

Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation - Natural 4
Revlon ColorStay - Natural Beige
Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation - 53 Light Beige
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 30 Beige

Looking at this list, one thing's for certain... I'm quite beige. Haha.


----------



## gazoo

MAC NC15
Estee Lauder Ecru
Kat Von D Light46
Covergirl Stay Fabulous 810


----------



## lucky luke

I have fair skin with golden to neutral undertone. I currently use the following:
MAC Face and Body Foundation C1
MAC Mineralize Moisture Foundation NC15
Clinique Even Better in Ivory (VF-N) - a little too pink for me
Garnier BBcream Miracle Skin Perfector in Light/Clair (looks a little dark, but blends in well)

My preferred foundation is the the MAC Face and Body Foundation, but sometimes I would like something with a little more coverage. The MAC Mineralize Moisture Foundation appears very powdery and shows off lines in my face that I didn't know I had, despite primer. I would like to try one of the Asian BB creams, but I am concerned that they will be too pink or grey or that they will give me breakouts.


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC pro longwear foundation in NW20(currently wearing)
Missha BB cream in shade 21
SKIN79 SUper BB cream
Bobbi brown oil free tinted moisturizer in Light
Bobbi Brown BB cream in Light
Bobbi Brown Luminous Moisturizing foundation in warm sand
Bobbi Brown Long wear even finish foundation in sand

Would like to try the MAC full coverage foundation


----------



## dakotacheryl

MAC NC20
Bobbi Brown BB Cream Light
Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid Makeup 1WN2
Chanel Perfection Lumiere Beige 20
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation Nude
Jane Iredale PurePressed® Base Mineral Foundation Radiant


----------



## piosavsfan

MUFE HD 115

...really the only foundation that has ever matched me perfectly!


----------



## timayyyyy

Giorgio Armani Face Fabric 2
Lancôme Teinte Idole Bisque 0W


----------



## reginablair

Bare Minerals original - fairly light
Bare Minerals compact - light
Revlon Nearly Naked - 130 shell

Revlon BB cream - 010 light


----------



## schadenfreude13

MAC Studiofix: NC20
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural: Light Plus
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua: Beige 20
Bourjois HealthyMix: 51 (could be 52 also)
MUFE HD Foundation: 120
Bareminerals: Fairly Light


----------



## mizztnoi

I'm NC 30 in Mac Studio fluid

MAC Face and Body Foundation - C3
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural - Medium Plus

HourGlass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying Oil Free - Nude

Smashbox High Definition Healthy FX Foundation SPF 15 - Light 3
Smashbox HALO Hydrating Perfecting Powder - Light/Medium

Laura Mercier Oil Free Suprême Foundation - Sunny Beige

MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation - 120 Soft Sand

Armani Luminous Silk Foundation - 5.25/5.75

And now I'm trying to get Dolce & Gabbana foundation debating over 110 Carmel or 120 Natural Beige, Anyone got any suggestion?


----------



## sdkitty

Armani luminous silk 4.4
Armani designer lift 4
NYX HD soft beige 02


----------



## Deanna39

NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse
Dior Totale Capture in 040
Becca luminous skin color in Bamboo
Urban Decay Naked Skin in 7.0


----------



## Deanna39

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 7.5


----------



## catrice75

catrice75 said:


> Laura Mercier TM Tan
> Bobbi Brown. golden
> Mac. NC45
> Maybelline BB cream in Dark



Update- I'm actually Mac NC44
Also matched to Nars Sheer Glow in Cadiz and tinted moisturizer in Cuba

Maybelline is dark in UK, med/deep in US


----------



## xlana

I'm fair to light skinned with yellow undertones. My shades are:


Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 4.5

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 3 (a very good match)

Guerlain Lingerie de Peu in Beige Clair (also a very good match)

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 (my current everyday, blends very well)

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Ivory

Becca Luminous Skin Color Ultra Sheer Foundation in Sand

I'm looking into buying MAC Face & Body but I'm having troubling determining whether the shade C1 is light enough for me. I don't have a MAC pro account so buying the white base isn't an option for me. If any of you ladies are the same shade as me please let me know if C1 (or which shade) was the proper shade!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissChiara

I have light skin,neutral undertone.

Dior diorskin nude compact n 020 beige clair(matches perfectly my skin,in winter)
Clinique superbalanced powder makeup n 02 natural(a little too dark on me)
Bare minerals original in fairy ligh(perfect for winter)
Bare minerals original in light(for summer)

I have a question:I want to try bare minerals ready foundation.
But here in Italy I have to buy it online from Sephora(there is not in the beauty store to try...)would it be ok in light for me?

Please help meeeee!


----------



## MissChiara

Ok,I tryed ready foundation,I found it!
Fairly light is perfect!
Beige is too Yellow on me...


----------



## MissChiara

Sorry,not beige...the"light"shade is too yellow!


----------



## xlana

xlana said:


> I'm fair to light skinned with yellow undertones. My shades are:
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 4.5
> 
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 3 (a very good match)
> 
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peu in Beige Clair (also a very good match)
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 (my current everyday, blends very well)
> 
> Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Ivory
> 
> Becca Luminous Skin Color Ultra Sheer Foundation in Sand
> 
> I'm looking into buying MAC Face & Body but I'm having troubling determining whether the shade C1 is light enough for me. I don't have a MAC pro account so buying the white base isn't an option for me. If any of you ladies are the same shade as me please let me know if C1 (or which shade) was the proper shade!! Thanks in advance!



Update! In the interim I decided to go ahead and buy the foundation and try it out since it was free shipping & return from Nordstrom. C1 is light enough and a good match for my skin! Once I put it over my face it blends in very well and I can't even tell I am wearing anything.

So just to update my list:

Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 4.5

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 3 (a very good match)

Guerlain Lingerie de Peu in Beige Clair (also a very good match)

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 (my current everyday, blends very well)

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Ivory

Becca Luminous Skin Color Ultra Sheer Foundation in Sand

MAC Face & Body Foundation in C1


----------



## mcniwi

fufu said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> Giorgio Armani Maestro - shade 3
> Bobbi Brown skin foundation - sand no. 2
> Shu Uemura face architect smooth fit - 784 fair beige
> Chanel vitalumiere aqua - beige rose BR10
> Chanel perfection lumiere - Beige rose 12
> Lancôme teint miracle - shade P-01
> Diorskin nude - shade 010
> Sothys oxyliance - shade 02 champagne
> Clarins extra firming foundation - cream 104


I love bobbi brown skin in shade 2 sand also, have you found a great match with a fuller coverage than this and can you recommend any powders to match?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Has anyone ever tried Koh Gen Do foundations??  I am a Chanel Perfect Lumiere 30 beige.  Let me know what you think?  I want to try this out.


----------



## MissLianne

Clinique Super Balanced - 15 Golden

I have been using this for 10+ years. One time I went on a 2 week hunt trying to find a different foundation... tried EVERYTHING Mac, Chanel, Dior, Nars, Stila, Bobby Brown (no joke)
- hated them all... couldn't find the right colour.

Once you find the right foundations you can't change!


----------



## mynameisjenny

Mac Studio Fluid Fix NC37
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser in Sand
Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream #27 Honey Beige (I'd wear this all the time IF only it didn't give me the ghost face with flash photography due to the high SPF)


----------



## tbbbjb

HeartMyMJs said:


> Has anyone ever tried Koh Gen Do foundations??  I am a Chanel Perfect Lumiere 30 beige.  Let me know what you think?  I want to try this out.




It is awesome and NOW would be the best time to try it as Hautelook has a lot of their cosmetics line at 50% off and they just extended the sake an extra day.  HTH.  I live in a dry climate and *love* their moisture foundation.  Not at all cakey and feels really nice.  I REALLY live their skincare line.  Unfortunately, it is not part if this sale.  If you are uncertain of your color cal Koh Gen Do and ask for samples, they are quite generous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tbbbjb said:


> It is awesome and NOW would be the best time to try it as Hautelook has a lot of their cosmetics line at 50% off and they just extended the sake an extra day.  HTH.  I live in a dry climate and *love* their moisture foundation.  Not at all cakey and feels really nice.  I REALLY live their skincare line.  Unfortunately, it is not part if this sale.  If you are uncertain of your color cal Koh Gen Do and ask for samples, they are quite generous!



I ordered some earlier this week!  We'll see!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I only wear one foundation....MAC Pro Long Wear. I love it, it doesn't break me out, matches and makes my skin looks perfect, although I don't have a lot to cover. Stays on all day with not one touchup. When I find something I love, I just stick to that. 

NC30 is my shade.


----------



## BunnyLady4

mcniwi said:


> I love bobbi brown skin in shade 2 sand also, have you found a great match with a fuller coverage than this and can you recommend any powders to match?



I went from 2 Sand (for Summer) to Dior in Nude and I love it!  The coverage is flawless.  I use a translucent powder by Laura Mercier or Guerlain Meteorites for powder.


----------



## Ghettoe

Not my holy grail but lately mixing a foundation sample I got and my tinted moisturizer and it works surprisingly well. The tinted moisturizer blends into the skin well and adds a glow while the foundation lasts longer hence the mixture is perfection. I found the foundation was too cakey and the tinted moisturizer was too slippery so this is a good find. I've kind of forgotten my shades but from what I can remember

Bare Minerals Ready foundation in Golden deep. (Thing with BM is my shade range is all over the place.)
Clinique Even Better foundation in number 10, I think it was called Golden
Bobbi Brown (skin foundation) in warm almond.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Am using by terry vip in shade #101


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Matchmaster SPF 15 in 4.0
Lancome Mat Miracle Liquid Foundation in O-01
Boujois HealthyMix in Shade 52


----------



## AngelRaine

Hello. Can I ask how I should choose the shade of foundation to use? Should I use a shade higher or lower to my skintone? Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

AngelRaine said:


> Hello. Can I ask how I should choose the shade of foundation to use? Should I use a shade higher or lower to my skintone? Thanks.


 

You should try the jawline of your face & go into the daylight to
see how it looks.

Try to get a sample if you can... foundations can get powdery & change
color after several hours

Now I'm using by terry eclat opulent in nude.. which I love


----------



## AngelRaine

hotshot said:


> You should try the jawline of your face & go into the daylight to
> see how it looks.
> 
> Try to get a sample if you can... foundations can get powdery & change
> color after several hours
> 
> Now I'm using by terry eclat opulent in nude.. which I love



Thank you. I got a few sample foundations for different shades from Mirabella and will try them out on my jawline. I'll also try out some of the ones everyone here suggested if I can get samples from them.


----------



## pmburk

Laura Mercier Silk Creme - Soft Ivory
 L'Oreal True Match - W1/W2
 MAC Studio Sculpt - NW15
 Lancome Teint Miracle - Ivoire 4 
 Boots No. 7 Intelligent Balance Mousse - #10 New Ivory
Julie Hewett creme foundation - Garbo     
Revlon PhotoReady liquid - 002 Vanilla
 Revlon Color Stay Whipped Crème or Liquid - Buff
 Cover Girl Natureluxe Liquid Silk - 305 Alabaster
 ELF Studio Flawless Finish foundation - Porcelain 
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - 12 Beige Rose


----------



## papertiger

Ellis Faas S101L Light/Fair

Armani Maestro 02

Bare Minerals R110 (not a great match but their 'neutral' is NOT neutral, it's too yellow, so I use this colour which is supposed to be for cool-tones, just a light dusting of R110 just in the T-zone over a TM for added coverage and slight added radiance)

YSL Teint Resist 2 Blonde 

TMs

Armani Face Fabric 1

LM Nude

Nars Finland 

NO7 CC Fair


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tbbbjb said:


> It is awesome and NOW would be the best time to try it as Hautelook has a lot of their cosmetics line at 50% off and they just extended the sake an extra day.  HTH.  I live in a dry climate and *love* their moisture foundation.  Not at all cakey and feels really nice.  I REALLY live their skincare line.  Unfortunately, it is not part if this sale.  If you are uncertain of your color cal Koh Gen Do and ask for samples, they are quite generous!


 
Hi!!  I am pretty impress with this foundation!!  So far so good!!  I am taking a break from my Chanel and Nars foundation.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Fran0421

Could anyone help me, we don't have Tarte cosmetics here but looking to purchase the 12 hour amazonian clay foundation. I am a NW20 (usually neutral undertones- no pink undertone at all). Anyone know what shade would suit? fair or light? TIA


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Bare Minerals Matte "Light"


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I'm about an NC30 - though MAC artists have given me everything from NC25-NC42, even an NW25 once. Maybe based on the below someone can get a better understanding of my skin tone:

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk 5.75
Missha Perfect Cover BB 27 or 23 (27 matches better)
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Sand
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Powder in Medium Plus
Chanel Double Perfection Powder Foundation (I think they changed the name and colors) in Tender Bisque

What MAC color based on the foundation colors above would I be?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my updated list...
Nars Sheer Matte Santa Fe
Chanel Perfection Lumiere 30
Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation OC2 (Love this!!!)


----------



## Clementhyme

fufu said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> Giorgio Armani Maestro - shade 3
> Bobbi Brown skin foundation - sand no. 2
> Shu Uemura face architect smooth fit - 784 fair beige
> Chanel vitalumiere aqua - beige rose BR10
> Chanel perfection lumiere - Beige rose 12
> Lancôme teint miracle - shade P-01
> Diorskin nude - shade 010
> Sothys oxyliance - shade 02 champagne
> Clarins extra firming foundation - cream 104


I match you perfectly too! I know this thread is old, but I was wondering what shade in YSL Teint Eclat you wear? BD30 is far too dark for me. Bobbi Brown's Sand 2.0 is a perfect match on my skin


----------



## Clementhyme

fufu said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> Giorgio Armani Maestro - shade 3
> Bobbi Brown skin foundation - sand no. 2
> Shu Uemura face architect smooth fit - 784 fair beige
> Chanel vitalumiere aqua - beige rose BR10
> Chanel perfection lumiere - Beige rose 12
> Lancôme teint miracle - shade P-01
> Diorskin nude - shade 010
> Sothys oxyliance - shade 02 champagne
> Clarins extra firming foundation - cream 104


Hello! We are very close in skin tone. Bobbi Brown's Sand 2.0 is a near perfect match for me. I recently tried YSL Teint Eclat and the B30 recommended was far too dark. Have you tried this yet and what shade if so? Thanks!


----------



## Clementhyme

xlana said:


> I'm fair to light skinned with yellow undertones. My shades are:
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 4.5
> 
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 3 (a very good match)
> 
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peu in Beige Clair (also a very good match)
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 (my current everyday, blends very well)
> 
> Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Ivory
> 
> Becca Luminous Skin Color Ultra Sheer Foundation in Sand
> 
> I'm looking into buying MAC Face & Body but I'm having troubling determining whether the shade C1 is light enough for me. I don't have a MAC pro account so buying the white base isn't an option for me. If any of you ladies are the same shade as me please let me know if C1 (or which shade) was the proper shade!! Thanks in advance!


Hi! I'm both pink/yellow...neutral I guess? I know Bobbi Brown's Sand 2.0 is a near perfect match for me and it sounds as if you might be very close to my tone since MAC NW 20 looks too orange online to me, maybe even too dark. My question is whether you've tried out YSL Teint Eclat? I was sent B30 and it was far too yellow and too dark and I'm desperate to know what I should re-order. Thanks!


----------



## geenafagan19

I'm NW30 in MAC pro longwear spf 10 foundation, does anyone know any other matches to this shade in other brands? I'm really keen to try Nars sheer glow, Chanel vitalumier, Laura Mercier silk creme, and anythoer brands you can all think of!!


----------



## Clementhyme

brittany333 said:


> hey so I'm trying to order online the new Yves Saint Laurent 'Touche Éclat' Foundation, and I'm not sure i know what shade to get..
> so i differ between these shades
> nars sheer glow in santa fe
> bobbi brown skin foundation in 2.5 warm sand
> ysl tient resist in 4
> and i think chanel vitalumiere aqua in br30
> so i think i would be a beige 30?? or a beige rose 30??
> 
> thanks for the help!!


Probably either one would work.

~ I am a Bobbi Brown Sand 2.0
~Estee Lauder Smart Makeup in Linen 
~Neutrogena Healthy skin in Buff
~Revlons New Complexion in Ivory Beige

I have both yellow and pink tones, but even so have difficulty finding shades because I usually fall between the lightest and 2nd or 3rd lightest shades all too often. Le Teint Touche Eclat in B30 was too dark for me, although it was great as far as coloring.  I can however wear B20 and BD10 both (haven't tried the BR because I'm in my late 40's now and have gained some redness to my complexion) so you will probably need a 20 or 30 depending on time of year. 

I've found this link very useful, it is more accurate since it is not based on women's opinions (and many ladies all too often choose shades too dark or just plain wrong for their skintone) it is based on a carefully designed color algorithm: http://findation.com/


----------



## Susyon

I am NW25 an use:

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau 03
Armani Luminous Silk 5.5


----------



## Mathistl

I'm Mary Kay beige 2. Anyone know other brands that are compareable? I'm also ivory 2 in loose powder. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Traceless Foundation - Alabaster
Givenchy Photo Perfection - 4 - Perfect Vanilla
Armani Luminous Silk 3.75
By Terry Teint Delectation - Milky Vanilla
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau  - 12 - Rose Clair.   The other day I went to buy the cream version of this and the S/A said Beige Clair would be better for me.  I bought the Beige Clair but haven't tried it yet.  I think I'm really somewhere in between the two colors, but they are very close. In spite of the name, the Rose Clair does not have much pink or red in it.

I attached a picture. Each brand has subtle differences.  I think the Armani is too pink for me, but their yellow based version was way too yellow.  I think Armani isn't the brand for me.  TF and Guerlain are the best.


----------



## Ghettoe

Update

Bare Minerals Ready foundation in Golden deep or Golden Dark. (Thing with BM is my shade range is all over the place.)
Clinique Even Better foundation in number 10, I think it was called Golden
Bobbi Brown (skin foundation) in warm almond.
Mac Face and Body in N7


----------



## beekmanhill

I think every brand has such subtle differences in their color selections, its necessary (and usually costly) to buy a lot of them.  


So does MAC color code people?  Are those the codes people refer to?   That's interesting.  Sephora does the Pantone color matching.  I've never done it.  At the moment I don't need any more foundation to put it mildly.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Cornflower Blue said:


> Some of these are a teeny tiny bit too light btw but here are mine atm.
> 
> Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturiser in Light.
> Paula's Choice All Bases Covered in Sand.
> Bourjois 10 Hour Sleep Effect in 72.
> Bobbi Brown Luminous Moisturizing Foundation in Warm Sand 2.5.
> Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Warm Sand 2.5.
> Estee Lauder Resilience Lift Extreme in Fresco.
> Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus in 03 (VF-G).
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peau in 02.
> Becca Stick Foundation in Tahini.
> Clinique Even Better in 04 Cream Chamois (VF-G).



Also:-

Estee Lauder Double Wear in Pure Beige 2C1.
Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid Makeup in Pure Beige 2CN1.
Daniel Sandler Invisible Radiance Foundation and Concealer in Beige.
By Terry Terrybly Densiliss in No.7 Golden Beige.
Ellis Faas Skin Veil S102.
Dior BB Cream in Fair 002.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cornflower Blue said:


> Also:-
> 
> Estee Lauder Double Wear in Pure Beige 2C1.
> Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid Makeup in Pure Beige 2CN1.
> Daniel Sandler Invisible Radiance Foundation and Concealer in Beige.
> By Terry Terrybly Densiliss in No.7 Golden Beige.
> Ellis Faas Skin Veil S102.
> Dior BB Cream in Fair 002.


What do you think of Ellis Fass?  I sampled it in the NK shop in Bloomingdale's and I found it more dense than I expected.  I'd been watching Wayne Goss's videos raving about it and was expecting to buy it but I wasn't convinced.  And the price????


----------



## Cornflower Blue

You're not wrong, it is really dense. I use the tiniest squirt on the back of my wrist and then use my fingers only to apply. And all I can say is after about 15 mins of wearing it, it seems to meld to my skin and for the rest of the day my face looks fantastic.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cornflower Blue said:


> You're not wrong, it is really dense. I use the tiniest squirt on the back of my wrist and then use my fingers only to apply. And all I can say is after about 15 mins of wearing it, it seems to meld to my skin and for the rest of the day my face looks fantastic.





I may have to try it after all.  Thanks.


----------



## shihtzumama

Mac nc20


----------



## sutefani

Shiseido Sheer and Perfect Foundation O20

Chanel Vitalumiere 10


----------



## GlamMani

Ok, well I'm super pale with neutral to slightly warm undertones, and I use the following;
1. Mac NC15 
2. Estee Lauder Double Wear 1N1 Ivory Nude (although this is a tiny bit too dark for me during the winter)
3. Laura Mercier mineral foundation Soft Porcelain


----------



## prestwick

GlamMani said:


> Ok, well I'm super pale with neutral to slightly warm undertones, and I use the following;
> 1. Mac NC15
> 2. Estee Lauder Double Wear 1N1 Ivory Nude (although this is a tiny bit too dark for me during the winter)
> 3. Laura Mercier mineral foundation Soft Porcelain


Currently using Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 5.25


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Update:  
I just bought the Chanel Perfect Lumiere Velvet in Beige 30.   I love it!  For those who have the Aqua Vitalumiere, do you guys like it so far?  If you have both of these, which one do you prefer?


Thanks!!


----------



## bmariemoo

UD NAKED 3.5 
Clinique Even Better - Cream Chamois
Covergirl 3 in 1 - Warm Beige
Mac NC 25


----------



## libee84

coleybug said:


> NC20
> 
> Mac Matchmaster in 1.5
> 
> Revlon Colorstay in Buff
> 
> ELDW in Linen
> 
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere B10
> 
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peau in Beige Clair


I'm 1.5 in Matchmaster too! Do you know what you'd be in Face and Body by any chance?


----------



## libee84

Mac Matchmaster 1.5
Mac prolongwear concealer nc15 or 20 depending on season 
Hourglass immaculate liquid to powder golden
Nars sheer glow/matte deauville winter only though
It cosmetics CC cream in light

I did the sephora pantone thing and got 2y06 

I am really wanting to try the Mac Face and Body but can't decide on N or C have any of you tried it and can help lean me toward a shade? I'm light/medium with neutral undertones I guess... I tan easily, but have pink cheeks and see blue and green in my veins. Thanks for any help/advice.... I live really far from any sephoras or mac counters and I buy everything online.


----------



## USCGirlie

I'm typically around MAC NC30, and here are some other foundation matches: 

NARS Punjab (Sheer Glow foundation)
NARS Alaska (Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer)
Make Up For Ever HD 120

The NARS shades are hands down the best matches for my skin! I love the NARS foundation/tinted moisturizer color range.


----------



## rutabaga

^ditto!

I'm:
NARS Punjab/Alaska/Groenland
MAC NC30
Shiseido O20
Shu Uemura 764/754


----------



## aprilkwan

I have bumpy skin under strong lighting. any foundation makes them even more visible. any recommendations for good ones that can make it look more airbrush/ less visible?

I am using Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere in Ivory. Still looking for better brands.


----------



## Sarah90

Currently using MAC studio fix NC41 and would like to try Clinique even better ....can anyone help me which shade should I go for ?


----------



## Grande Latte

Sisley: Porcelaine.
YSL: 1.
NARS: Finland.


----------



## Fricket

MAC NC20
MAC MSFN Light Plus
RCMA Shinto 2


----------



## mondaay

YSL Touche Eclat foundation - B20
MAC NC20-25
MAC skin finish natural - medium
NARS Sheer Glow - 4 
Bobbi Brown skin foundation 1 warm ivory


----------



## sdkitty

NYX stick foundation number 5
Armani designer lift number 4
Armani Luminous silk number 3.5


Surprisingly the NYX which I picked out myself seems to be the best match to my skin


----------



## beekmanhill

Yesterday, I bought By Terry Eclat Opulent in Nude Radiance.  Will try it today.  I'm a bit leery because it is cream and I usually don't like cream because I don't like putting my fingers in makeup, but I promised myself I'll only use a QTip.


----------



## beekmanhill

Used my new by Terry Opulent today.  Looks great on.  Hate to dispense from a jar filled to the very top with cream, but it does look good when finished.  Color is perfect on me.  Very easy to blend on face.  

Probably not worth the outrageous price, oh well.


----------



## ilina

lizavet8 said:


> Olivey, medium tones...
> 
> MAC Studio Fix C4
> Armani Luminous Silk 65
> Chanel VitaLumiere Aqua mix B30 + B40
> Garnier BB Medium Dr (the darker of the two)
> Armani Face Fabric mix 3 & 4
> 
> This is a great idea for those of us who have to guess over the internet!!!!!!



thanks


----------



## lala1

Mac Pro longwear NC40
Armani Luminous silk founation #8


----------



## NFOM16

Nars sheer glow - Barcelona
Mac face & body - c4
Mac nc35 
Mufe - 153 

You can use www.findation.com enter your current foundation & shade and it comes up with suggestions of other brands &#128522;


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 30 Beige


----------



## arooj809

HI , 

     I use BOBBI BROWN  skin foundation/long-wear even finish in # 3.5 WARM BEIGE> > it is an exact match to my skin.


    I want to know the shades in different brands drugstore and higher end so I can try them as well. Thank you, Please help.


----------



## PeggyR

MAC Studio Fix - NC20
MAC Face n Body - N1
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau - 02 Beige Clair
Guerlain BB - Light
Make Up for Ever  Mat Velvet - 30
Make Up for Ever HD - 115
Guerlain Les Voilletes - 02
Guerlain Parure Gold - 01 Beige Pale


----------



## cwxx

Best color matches:
YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat Illuminating Foundation B40 (in summer with tan, BD40)
Dior Forever 010

Others I've tried:
YSL Fusion Ink BD40 
Urban Decay Naked Weightless Ultra Definition Foundation 3.5
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24hr 220 Buff
Estee Lauder Double Wear Light 01
Guerlain Lingerie De Peau 02 Beige Clair (a bit too ashy/grey for me)


----------



## Sevenladders

Ok girls, hoping you can help me. Looking for better full coverage make up/concealer/powder. I have oily skin, large pores and some deep acne scars from bad skin as a teen. 

Currently wearing make up forever matte velet plus in 45. I like it but I want something better. A few things I want to try but don't know what shade. So this is currently what I have:

Mat velvet plus 45
Nars sheer glow in vallauris medium 1.5
Cover fx natural finish n30
Covergirl trublend m2 

And the only powder I have is toofaced cocoa powder in light/medium.

Id like to try:

Liquid:
Estée Lauder full coverage
Kat Von d lock it
Nars sheer matte

Concealer:
Makeup forever full cover
Kat Von d lock it
Cover fx cream (I have a sample I think the regular medium fits me well but have heard both go a shade lighter and also go same shade as foundation)
Laura mercier secret camo

I have no idea what kind of powder would be good I heard make up forever. Suggestions? I need absolute full coverage.

I know sephora will shade match you but the closest one is 2 hours away and I don't get their often.

If any of you are any of these shades can you tell me what shades you are in any of these brands I listed? Or any others you think may work well for me. Also open to drug store suggestions.

Thank you!


----------



## arooj809

HI Everyone,

   I really want you guys to help me here. I use BOBBI BROWN -skin liquid foundation in beige 3.0 for a little tan days i go for warm beige 3.5. I am a yellow undertone. Both the colors are perfect match for my skin!  

I want to try a full coverage foundation, can be drugstore or high end.  Please help me with the shade selection. Thank you  


XOXO


----------



## libee84

Sevenladders said:


> Ok girls, hoping you can help me. Looking for better full coverage make up/concealer/powder. I have oily skin, large pores and some deep acne scars from bad skin as a teen.
> 
> Currently wearing make up forever matte velet plus in 45. I like it but I want something better. A few things I want to try but don't know what shade. So this is currently what I have:
> 
> Mat velvet plus 45
> Nars sheer glow in vallauris medium 1.5
> Cover fx natural finish n30
> Covergirl trublend m2
> 
> And the only powder I have is toofaced cocoa powder in light/medium.
> 
> Id like to try:
> 
> Liquid:
> Estée Lauder full coverage
> Kat Von d lock it
> Nars sheer matte
> 
> Concealer:
> Makeup forever full cover
> Kat Von d lock it
> Cover fx cream (I have a sample I think the regular medium fits me well but have heard both go a shade lighter and also go same shade as foundation)
> Laura mercier secret camo
> 
> I have no idea what kind of powder would be good I heard make up forever. Suggestions? I need absolute full coverage.
> 
> I know sephora will shade match you but the closest one is 2 hours away and I don't get their often.
> 
> If any of you are any of these shades can you tell me what shades you are in any of these brands I listed? Or any others you think may work well for me. Also open to drug store suggestions.
> 
> Thank you!



I really liked the Tarte full coverage Amazonian clay foundation! I know in the sephora site you can put your current colors in and it will give you a match to a bunch they sell. They also have the Estée lauder double wear, which I hear is the very best full coverage! My favorites are currently Mac matchmaster and revlon color stay whipped. I haven't found a powder foundation that I like, and I rarely use a setting powder unless it's in my t-zone but I hear that the pores no more by it cosmetics is like silk and I'm dying to try it and also the Mac mineralize skin finish naturals is good too


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Matchmaster: 1.0
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick, Long Wear Even Finish Compact Foundation: Porcelain
Nars Sheer Glow: Mont Blanc 
Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturiser: Terre Neuve


----------



## Sevenladders

libee84 said:


> I really liked the Tarte full coverage Amazonian clay foundation! I know in the sephora site you can put your current colors in and it will give you a match to a bunch they sell. They also have the Estée lauder double wear, which I hear is the very best full coverage! My favorites are currently Mac matchmaster and revlon color stay whipped. I haven't found a powder foundation that I like, and I rarely use a setting powder unless it's in my t-zone but I hear that the pores no more by it cosmetics is like silk and I'm dying to try it and also the Mac mineralize skin finish naturals is good too




Thank you so much! I wanted to try the tarte Amazonian clay and I also hear that about the Estée Lauder. I can't wait to try it. I didn't see on sephora's site where you can do that but maybe I missed it? Can you give me a link. I might be going Wednesday with my sis to sephora but not sure yet. And thank you for the tip on powders. A friend of like swears by maybelline shine free matte powder. I work in a grocery store so I picked that up to try today. I don't think the coverage will be full enough for my needs but maybe it will be something I can use for every day wear. I tend to wear drugstore stuff most days and save my higher end stuff for special occasions.


----------



## tbbbjb

Armani luminous silk foundation in 3.75
Koh Gen Do moisturizing foundation in 02 
Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Fusion in 01 Beige Clair


----------



## beekmanhill

tbbbjb said:


> Armani luminous silk foundation in 3.75
> Koh Gen Do moisturizing foundation in 02
> Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Fusion in 01 Beige Clair



We must have the same coloring.   I use the Guerlain and the Armani in the same colors.  You must try Tom Ford Traceless Foundation in 01 Cream, and I must try the Koh Gen Do.


----------



## tbbbjb

beekmanhill said:


> We must have the same coloring.   I use the  Guerlain and the Armani in the same colors.  You must try Tom Ford  Traceless Foundation in 01 Cream, and I must try the Koh Gen Do.



Wait until Koh Gen Do comes onto Hautelook and you can get it for 40-50% off.  Otherwise it is available in Sephora on line or in select stores or Barney's and of course their website.  Which Tom Ford foundation traceless or traceless perfecting, you have piqued my personality.  Which one of the 3 is your favorite?


----------



## tbbbjb

beekmanhill said:


> We must have the same coloring.   I use the Guerlain and the Armani in the same colors.  You must try Tom Ford Traceless Foundation in 01 Cream, and I must try the Koh Gen Do.


I have brown hair and blue eyes.  What do you use for a setting powder?  And other products.  We should probably PM since this is Off of this thread.


----------



## beekmanhill

tbbbjb said:


> Wait until Koh Gen Do comes onto Hautelook and you can get it for 40-50% off.  Otherwise it is available in Sephora on line or in select stores or Barney's and of course their website.  Which Tom Ford foundation traceless or traceless perfecting, you have piqued my personality.  Which one of the 3 is your favorite?



This one is my favorite by far.  Its so easy to apply, very light but provides decent coverage, and on me lasts.

http://www.tomford.com/traceless-pe...ar_T1WG_color=CREAM#mkwid=sNcK6DQV5&pcrid=388

Also own this one in Alabaster:

I love this one too, its thicker consistency and needs to be blended more.  Gives good coverage too, but the perfecting one above is more flattering on my skin.

Sorry I can't be of much help on other makeup products.  I am very simple in my cosmetic  applications, not into eyes really or lips too much.


----------



## unluckystars

I use MAC NW13 and now NARS All Day Luminous in Mont Blanc.


----------



## carolineconnell

Hi is there a dupe for estee lauder double wear ivory beige 3N1


----------



## Pearlicious02

Can say that I have light-med skin with neutral undertones. I use:
- By Terry Cover Expert foundation in Shade No. 7
- Dior Star Foundation in Shade 020
- Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundation in Shade 5
- Estee Lauder Lasting foundation in Shade 'Sand'


----------



## Raisa1709

I currently use Chanel 40 Beige and really want to try Make Up Forever HD Foundation but since it's only available online I have no idea which colour would suit me best. 

Any ideas??

Thanks x


----------



## perlefine

Light-Medium yellow undertones

MAC face & body C3
MAC mineralize moisture NC30
Estee Lauder Double Wear 2w2 Rattan
YSL Teint Touche Eclat BD50
Loreal True Match W3 Golden Beige
Bobbi Brown Luminous Moisturizing 3.5


----------



## libee84

_**update_*changes in bold*


Mac Matchmaster 1.5 or *2*
Mac prolongwear concealer nc20 or *nc25* depending on season 
Hourglass immaculate liquid to powder golden *great color match, hated the foundation*
Nars sheer glow/matte deauville winter only though
It cosmetics CC cream in light
*Mac face and body- mixing N2 and C3 right now *

I did the sephora pantone thing and got 2y06 

I tried theCover FX custom cover drops in N25, it was horrible. I need to either swap for another shade or move on to something else. I am interested in trying the new Nars one


----------



## samalexis217

I currently use Chanel 40 Beige and really want to try Make Up Forever HD Foundation but since it's only available online I have no idea which colour would suit me best. 

Any ideas??

Thanks x
I use Chanel perfection lumiere in 40 beige,too and I'm 127 on MUFE  HD


----------



## SnarkyPolecat

I need some help finding a new foundation.  I am currently using Dolce & Gabbana The Foundation Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation in Classic 60 (neutral undertones, light-medium coverage) and it is my PERFECT match.  But, I don't want to spend $60 on a foundation I don't love ever again. I am looking for something with more medium-full coverage with neutral undertones.  

I have also used:
Kat Von D's Lock it Tattoo Foundation- light 42 (too pink) 
MUFE's Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation- No. 15- Alabaster (too pink)


----------



## xo_sairaa

i have the makeup forever matte velvet in shade #51 . and i have combination skin so i want a matte finish . in particular the loreal inflammible foundation . what shade wouldni be in that ?


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC NC 25 
MUFE 125 
Chanel Perfection Lumiere 30 Beige 
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Oil Free Photo Edition Foundation - Medium Ivory
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H - 210 Buff N
Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay In Place Foundation - Desert Beige 2N1
Lancôme 'Teint Miracle' Lit-from-Within Makeup Natural Skin Perfection SPF 15 - ivory 
Georgio Armani Silk Foundation - 4  (5 will be good too, but chose a slightly lighter shade to use more with bronzers)


----------



## prisma

Estee Lauder Double Wear 2n1 desert beige
Estee Lauder Double Wear Light intensity 2.0
Estee Lauder Perfectionist Youth Infusing Foundation 2c1 pure beige
Revlon Colorstay whipped foundation sand beige
Paula's Choice best face forward champagne beige
Mac Studio Fix foundation nc 25


----------



## obxj

EL double wear soft tan looking to know what is equal to this color  in Revlon colorstay 24 hrs


----------



## tatayap

MAC Studio Fix Fluid - NC25
NARS Sheer Glow/All Day Luminous - Santa Fe
Bourjois Healthy Mix/Happy Light Foundation - 53 Beige Clair
Kate Powderless Liquid Foundation - BE-C
Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation/ Dual Balancing Foundation - O20
Revlon ColorStay - 220 Natural Beige


----------



## LiliQ7

I use L'Oreal Sand Beige foundation and looking to find a similar color in MAC.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tatayap said:


> MAC Studio Fix Fluid - NC25
> NARS Sheer Glow/All Day Luminous - Santa Fe
> Bourjois Healthy Mix/Happy Light Foundation - 53 Beige Clair
> Kate Powderless Liquid Foundation - BE-C
> Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation/ Dual Balancing Foundation - O20
> Revlon ColorStay - 220 Natural Beige


 
We're pretty similar!  Good to know these other shades!  Thanks!


----------



## vcalder

My shade is L'Oréal invisible lift in the shade 120, creme cafe.  Does anyone know of a shade similar to this one that won't melt off my face during summer and has the same sort of benefits.  Thanks


----------



## aprilarrieta

I love benefit's flawless oxygen wow in Honey. When I get darker during the summer months I use toasted beige instead 
For powder I love Mac in 35 and 40.
Also revlon photoready


----------



## vink

Makeup forever face&body #20
Boots no.7 Ivory

Bobbi brown sheer finish pressed powder : Sunny beige #2
Albion chiffon pressed powder #6 

I have cool undertone.


----------



## Kara Thrace

This thread is really useful! Here are my shades:

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW15
MAC Matchmaster 1.5
NARS Sheer Matte Montblanc (a bit too fair though)
MUFE HD 115


----------



## puckettk

MAC Moisture Surge - NW20 (A little light on me.  I'm usually NW25 but for whatever reason in this line NW25 makes me look like an oompa loompa)

Clinique even better makeup - cream chamois

Urban Decay Naked Skin - 4.5

YSL LE TEINT TOUCHE ÉCLAT Illuminating - B50

Marc Jacobs RE(MARC)ABLE - Beige Medium


----------



## misshoneybeez

Ok so i found i online talk to the Mac ppl that I am Mac Studio Sculpt NC40 so what would i be in Coverfx and MUFE? and if anyone uses La girl Concealer which would be the best to highlight with for I am Mac Studio Finish NW 35 ?


----------



## Foundielover

Mac studiofix NC-30
Nars all day luminous punjab
Nars sheerr glow punjab
Clinique pore refining solution cream beige
Bobbi brown skin foundation warm beige 3.5
Bobbi brown long wear even finish compact warm beige
Diorskin forever linen 021
Loreal true match golden vanilla G3
Revlon colorstay combi/oily nude 200
Max factor lasting performance pastelle


----------



## candiesgirl408

Nars tinted moisturizer - groenland 

I don't like heavier formulas. I used to use other nars foundation but I've since just used this because of Houston's humidity.

This one doesn't make me break out and it has spf! Not drying or flakey either =]


----------



## Latina0514

Clinique cream chamois


----------



## Osinim

I can't see anyone who sounds like the same shade as me, so would be grateful for any help please!  Based on the below, does anyone have any suggestions as to which shade I might potentially be for Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation?  I'm not able to go to a counter unfortunately:

1. Bare Escentuals Original Mineral Powder - "Fairly Light" ("Light" looks too tan and "Golden Fair" too green-ish pale on me).

2. YSL Touche Eclat Foundation - From memory, I was matched at the make up counter as a B30 (although the week before they matched me as B40, which when on, looked a tad dark/tan on me).

Also, does Luminous Silk hold up well in very dry climates? The mineral powder isn't working that well as the climate here is progressively getting drier.

Hope someone can help! I'm not very knowledgeable in this area 

Thanks!


----------



## cwxx

Osinim said:


> I can't see anyone who sounds like the same shade as me, so would be grateful for any help please!  Based on the below, does anyone have any suggestions as to which shade I might potentially be for Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation?  I'm not able to go to a counter unfortunately:
> 
> 1. Bare Escentuals Original Mineral Powder - "Fairly Light" ("Light" looks too tan and "Golden Fair" too green-ish pale on me).
> 
> 2. YSL Touche Eclat Foundation - From memory, I was matched at the make up counter as a B30 (although the week before they matched me as B40, which when on, looked a tad dark/tan on me).
> 
> Also, does Luminous Silk hold up well in very dry climates? The mineral powder isn't working that well as the climate here is progressively getting drier.
> 
> Hope someone can help! I'm not very knowledgeable in this area
> 
> Thanks!



I wear YSL Touche Eclat B40, which I love for the color match and dewiness. Since I live in relatively humid places though, I've been looking for a more matte alternative, which the Armani seems to be - so its not going to be very dewy in a very dry climate I'd imagine. Bigger problem for me with Armani is it's too orangey for me - same problem with MAC. Bobbi Brown's foundations are better in that respect.


----------



## pquiles

Armani Luminous Silk -  11.5/12
Estee Lauder DW Maximum Cover Camouflage Makeup for Face &Body  (Darn that's a long name) SPF 15  - Sandalwood
Estee  Lauder DW - Rich Chestnut
Estee Lauder Perfectionist - Sandalwood 
Lancome TEINT Idol 24 hour 500 Suede warm
Marc Jacobs Remarcable - cocoa deep
Bobbi Brown SPF15 - 6.5 &7


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Kho gen do aqua 123
Mac studio fix nc 20
Estée Lauder double wear sand
Nars sheer glow punjab
Shesheido perfecting foundation 
Armani luminous silk #3
Armani luminous silk foundation


----------



## shazzy99

Nars Sheer Glow Deauville
Chanel Vitalumiere 20


----------



## amcdaniel

Lancome bisque 420


----------



## lynn73

I wear Estee Lauder double wear ivory beige foundation does anyone know what shade in clinique super balanced wound match it.


----------



## bmariemoo

MUFE HD Foundation 118/Y325
Covergirl Outlast - Medium Beige
Revlon Colorstay - Warm Golden
Nars Fiji


----------



## chunkylover53

MUFE Ultra HD Y215
Cover FX Natural Finish and Custom Cover Drops N10
MAC Studio Waterweight N12


----------



## vink

MUFE Face and Body #20
YSL Le Teint Touché Eclat B30 
Boots no. 7 Stay Perfect - Cool Ivory
Albion Chiffon powder foundation #6 (the darkest shade available)


----------



## hidefrommondays

Mac NC35
Estée Lauder 5W1
Hourglass in honey

I only own the hourglass foundations though!


----------



## Ratcliffginger

I currently wear Estee lauder double wear in fresco 2C3. Does anyone know what color I would be in Lancome, bobbi brown, hourglass and Laura mercier. Estee lauder is really drying my face out and I need to find another foundation that I like just as well


----------



## OdessaC

I'm using 
Dior Nude Air 020
Dior Airflash 200

I want to know what are other good foundations to try it out that matches my skin tone


----------



## Love Of My Life

I've been using Missha cushion compact shade #21 foundation for several weeks now
& it is the best foundation I have used in a while. The color is perfect for me &
the sheer coverage is just enough for now.. The finish on the skin is rather glowy


----------



## Saless_A

I wear Chanel perfection luminere 40 beige 
What shade would I be in other brands 
High end and drug store


----------



## xJuli

MAC Studio Fix Fluid - NC 20
MUFE HD - 120
Nars Sheer Glow - (Fiji & Punjab) 

With the nars, I have to mix both but with highlighting under my eyes with Mac Pro long wear in NC15, I could probably get away with it Punjab OR wear Fiji and just warm my face up w bronzer and contour! Pls lemme know what shade you're in if you're NC 20!


----------



## xJuli

xJuli said:


> MAC Studio Fix Fluid - NC 20
> MUFE HD - 120
> Nars Sheer Glow - (Fiji & Punjab)
> Estée Lauder double wear - Sand
> Cover girl outlast 3N1 - Nude Beige
> 
> 
> With the nars, I have to mix both but with highlighting under my eyes with Mac Pro long wear in NC15, I could probably get away with it Punjab OR wear Fiji and just warm my face up w bronzer and contour! Pls lemme know what shade you're in if you're NC 20!



Added more shades


----------



## coconutsboston

MUFE HD Ultra - 115 (I was 130 in the old version)


----------



## tinabug74

I currently wear Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in shade 2. I really want to try the Guerlain Lingerie De Peau but I don't have a store nearby that carries it. Can someone recommend the shade I should order in Guerlain?


----------



## purseprincess32

Smashbox BB water Medium (Too dark in winter but perfect for summer)
Bareminerals BB cream


----------



## HashJane

Hi all! I just registered and still can't be able to post a new thread to ask advices. I just need some help for finding perfect shade for Armani Luminous foundation because I'm going to purchase online and I'm in the shade of Nc37 for Mac studio fix. I'm going to delete this as soon as I get some advices. I know, this post is not for this thread. I'm sorry.

From Japan btw. Yoroshiku^^/


----------



## pquiles

Estee Lauder DW liquid foundation : Rich Chestnut 
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H : 500W


----------



## nautajv

Wearing Estée Lauder Double Wear in Wheat 3n2.
Looking for an equivalent shade for Revlon Colorstay...


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Armani Luminous Silk - 7.5
Mac Studio Fix - NC 42
Nars Sheer Glow - Syracuse
Revlon Colorstay - Golden Caramel


----------



## ntaher7

For me only illamasqua powder foundation shade 115 or if not available i use  120 neutral works also Dior powder foundation spf 25 shade 010 is good


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I'm still using...
Nars Sheer Matte in Santa Fe
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in Beige 30


----------



## Mrscady1216

My shade by MAC is nc20. What would be good drug store matches?


----------



## lvnreyna

Lancôme ultra 24 hour bisque 260 N


----------



## Kellywsidd

Looking for a nars sheer glow shade
Estée Lauder double wear- ecru


----------



## ellemariee

Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse is my go to!
Quite comparable is the Revlon Nearly Naked in True Beige.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL Mine de Rien Clair/Light
Misha..#21
History of WHoo one shade
By Terry (mix of 2 shades)


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Estee Lauder DW liquid foundation : Rich Chestnut
> Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H : 500W





Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24H in 470 and 460 ( Winter shades)


----------



## Anna1

Winter shades: 
Armani Maestro in 5
Erborian BB in Clair
Natasha Denona Face glow in 20
La Prairie Skin Caviar in Creme Peche


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation Cream
Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Alabaster
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Beige Clair

and today I purchased Dolce and Gabbana Perfect Reveal Lift in Classic 60 , but I see on the bottom of the bottle and the box it says EXP .MR/16     That sounds to me like it expires March 2016!  So back it goes tomorrow to check what that means and if it has really expired.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation Cream
> Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Alabaster
> Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Beige Clair
> 
> and today I purchased Dolce and Gabbana Perfect Reveal Lift in Classic 60 , but I see on the bottom of the bottle and the box it says EXP .MR/16     That sounds to me like it expires March 2016!  So back it goes tomorrow to check what that means and if it has really expired.


 

That's the date of expiration so I'm told... but others say the foundation will
have a shelf life of 1 year or more from that date..

If this came from SFA, I'd want a bottle from a newer shipment, IYKWIM...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> That's the date of expiration so I'm told... but others say the foundation will
> have a shelf life of 1 year or more from that date..
> 
> If this came from SFA, I'd want a bottle from a newer shipment, IYKWIM...



It came from SFA, and I do want a new shipment!  it is definitely going back.  

I guess S/a's don't think we look at these things, but selling fragrance on eBay has made me aware of batch codes.  I've never checked one on a foundation before.  Glad I did.


----------



## beekmanhill

I've found this site to be very reliable when it comes to matching batch codes with manufacturing dates.  

http://checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> It came from SFA, and I do want a new shipment!  it is definitely going back.
> 
> I guess S/a's don't think we look at these things, but selling fragrance on eBay has made me aware of batch codes.  I've never checked one on a foundation before.  Glad I did.


 
It should go back & if there isn't a "fresh one with a more forward
expiration date", I'd wait for the next shipment or beauty event.

More new inventory always comes in for a beauty event..


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> It should go back & if there isn't a "fresh one with a more forward
> expiration date", I'd wait for the next shipment or beauty event.
> 
> More new inventory always comes in for a beauty event..



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## beekmanhill

Update:  I returned the D&G with no problem.  I had apparently bought the last one in my color, and she tried to sell me another formulation.  But I rather liked the one I had tried, and didn't feel like trying the two other blends, so I said no and got m credit.  New supplies are arriving in April, and I'll buy it then, if another brand has not caught my fancy in the meanwhile.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Update:  I returned the D&G with no problem.  I had apparently bought the last one in my color, and she tried to sell me another formulation.  But I rather liked the one I had tried, and didn't feel like trying the two other blends, so I said no and got m credit.  New supplies are arriving in April, and I'll buy it then, if another brand has not caught my fancy in the meanwhile.


 

I'd wait til April if this is what you want & like...


----------



## anitalilac

pquiles said:


> Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24H in 470 and 460 ( Winter shades)



I am getting that too in 410 ! It withstood the hot and humid Malaysian weather and Korean cold winter too! 

Anyway here is my list
MAC Studio Fix Stick in NC42
Bobbi Brown Stick in Honey
Nars in Barcelona


----------



## pquiles

anitalilac said:


> I am getting that too in 410 ! It withstood the hot and humid Malaysian weather and Korean cold winter too!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my list
> 
> MAC Studio Fix Stick in NC42
> 
> Bobbi Brown Stick in Honey
> 
> Nars in Barcelona




My daughter is 410 too.  I have also been experimenting with Lancome's Teint Miracle in 500 and Renergie Lift in 460 as well.  I think NARS changed their formula or maybe I'm just getting older because my favorite foundations have been settling into my laugh lines.


----------



## Librarychickie

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H -- 220C
Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting foundation -- Cream
Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation -- Natural
Nars Velvet Matte Skin Tint -- Finland (but, it's a tad too yellow on me)
Cle de Peau Radiant Fluid Foundation in O10
Cole de Peau Cream Foundation in O10

And, I just bought the new Burberry Cashmere Foundation in No. 12 (winter skin), and No. 20 for summer skin. There's not a huge difference between the two colors, though.


----------



## Mariapia

MAC Pro long wear nc 35
Diorskin Star 30
Estée Lauder Double Wear Outdoor Beige


----------



## ntaher7

Dior air powder foundation in 010 
Illamasqua powder foundation in 115 or 120


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ntaher7 said:


> Dior air powder foundation in 010
> 
> Illamasqua powder foundation in 115 or 120




How do you like the Dior air?  I always wanted to try  it.


----------



## ntaher7

HeartMyMJs said:


> How do you like the Dior air?  I always wanted to try  it.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> I love it ! It's so light on the skin and wears well for the 14-15 hrs I keep it on during the day almost no touchups needed and I live under like 30-50&#8451; heat ! But I do have to warn it's extremely light coverage it doesnt cover anything just refines the skin a bit and that's all. Like it wouldn't cover even the smallest mark almost


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> How do you like the Dior air?  I always wanted to try  it.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> I love it ! It's so light on the skin and wears well for the 14-15 hrs I keep it on during the day almost no touchups needed and I live under like 30-50&#8451; heat ! But I do have to warn it's extremely light coverage it doesnt cover anything just refines the skin a bit and that's all. Like it wouldn't cover even the smallest mark almost


 
Good to know!!  Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ntaher7 said:


> I love it ! It's so light on the skin and wears well for the 14-15 hrs I keep it on during the day almost no touchups needed and I live under like 30-50&#8451; heat ! But I do have to warn it's extremely light coverage it doesnt cover anything just refines the skin a bit and that's all. Like it wouldn't cover even the smallest mark almost


 
Sorry duplicate post.   Good to know!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Havanese 28

nicci404 said:


> Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 10 Beige
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - B10 Beige Pastel
> Estee Lauder Double Wear - Linen
> Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation - OC-1
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation - 784
> Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer - Bliss
> NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Finland
> NARS Sheer Glow - Gobi
> Sisley Paris Foundation - Porcelain
> Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation - 112
> Benefit Oxygen Wow Foundation - Ivory
> Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation - Porcelain
> Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation - Light
> Le Metier de Beaute - Shade 1
> Dior Forever Flawless - Ivory
> Dior Nude Glow - Ivory
> Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation - Very Light Ochre
> Lancome Teint Miracle - Ivory 2C
> Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation - Calming Alabaster
> Kanebo Sensai Fluid Finish - Soft Ivory 102
> 
> I am pretty light w/yellow undertones...


I am light with yellow undertones too and I wear the same shades in Koh Gen Do and Sisley Paris too.  In Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua I wear Beige 30.


----------



## Metope

MAC Select Cover Up concealer in NW15 and Bare Minerals READY foundation in R110 Fair. I am super pale with pink undertones and these two products are pretty much the only ones I've found that match my skin tone perfectly, everything else has been either too dark or too yellow.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Has anyone tried the Chanel Les Beiges foundation?  I have been using Vitalumiere Aqua in Beige 30 for years.  I was wondering if they are similar in color and texture?


Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Has anyone tried the Chanel Les Beiges foundation?  I have been using Vitalumiere Aqua in Beige 30 for years.  I was wondering if they are similar in color and texture?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I got a sample of the Les Beiges.  My shade is 30 by the way.  It's pretty good but it's thick like the Perfect Luminiere.  I'm staying with the Vitalumiere. [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

I've only skimmed through this thread so someone may have already mentioned this but Temptalia has a foundation/concealer matrix for a selection of drugstore and high-end products: http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix/


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Koh gendo 123
Chanel les beige 20
Mac studio fix nc20
Dior forever 29
Giorgio armani luminous silk 5
Nars sheer glow fiji
Loreal true match 20


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumping this!!  Anyone tried new foundations??  I'm on the search for something different!


----------



## jmirandapa

Mac - NC35
Stila All Day - Honey 8
Bare Minerals Complexion Rescue - Natural 5
Chanel Vilalumiere - 35 Soft Bisque (a recent purchase and I am loving it so far!)


----------



## mktlim

Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Foundation - 6.5
Becca Ultimate Coverage Foundation - Olive
Shu Uemura Lightbulb Aerial Foundation - 754


----------



## cathyxx

HashJane said:


> Hi all! I just registered and still can't be able to post a new thread to ask advices. I just need some help for finding perfect shade for Armani Luminous foundation because I'm going to purchase online and I'm in the shade of Nc37 for Mac studio fix. I'm going to delete this as soon as I get some advices. I know, this post is not for this thread. I'm sorry.
> 
> From Japan btw. Yoroshiku^^/



Hello I'm also new I recommend looking at https://findation.com for any makeup dupes and also http://matchmymakeup.com which is also an incredible website, also  is youtuber under the name Amy Macedo I think you should check her out, she is also shade NC37 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This goes for anybody else who is looking to find their foundation dupes I highly recommend these two sites. Cheers.


----------



## luvprada

Too faced- snow
Cover FX - P20
Wet and Wild  photo focus- Porcelain 
Koh Gen Do - number 012
NYX drop foundation- porcelain 
Trish McEvoy - Even skin foundation fair
Face Atelier #1 lightened with zero minus


----------



## Hrach1

Hey ladies!  I'm new and am looking to switch foundations.  If I use YSL Touche eclat in B50 what shade would you recommend for Chanel Lumiere foundation?  I would think the 50 but it appears darker on the computer screen than the ysl.  Thanks!


----------



## BookwormJane

DiorSkin Forever and DiorSkin Star - 020
Shiseido Synchro Skin Lasting Liquid Foundation - Neutral 2


----------



## Sophie222

I currently use Clinique beyond perfecting in shade linen any one know of any other matches drugstore and high end


----------



## house2013

there is a site called findation where it matches you with other shades with your current one. its pretty accurate on mine


----------



## popsy15

estee dbl wear 1W2 sand
make up forever N127 UG23B
which coverderm or dermocol would be closest


----------

